# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Novembro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Nov 2012 às 03:39)

*Not Good*​





*Estar Preparado* entre às 00h de 02 de Novembro até às 19h do dia 03.

Por estás previsões serão 36h de chuva fraca à moderada, com precipitação por vezes fortes.

Quadrante Sudoeste.


----------



## ijv (1 Nov 2012 às 11:12)

Estou a ver que a festa da castanha no curral das freiras vai ser uma  tristesa com chuva.. Por aqui comecou a chover agora.
Para o dia de hoje  esperava chuva só para o final do dia 

Knight essas chuvas se aproxima, achas que os terrenos ainda irão suportar tanta agua? É que nem deu para recuperar das chuvas do outro dia. Lembrandoque noutro dia registei a volta de 225mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Nov 2012 às 12:11)

Bom dia caros colegas
Sigo com céu muito nublado, aguaceiros moderados e vento fraco.


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2012 às 13:23)

IM coloca Madeira em alerta amarelo chuva e vento


----------



## figueira (1 Nov 2012 às 13:27)

esta esperado tambem trovoada


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2012 às 13:52)

figueira disse:


> esta esperado tambem trovoada




ultimamente tem dado descargas eletricas á volta ilha..portanto é normal que hoje tehamos festa ou não..


----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2012 às 14:24)

Boa tarde. Antes de mais, um bom Novembro!

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento está fraco-bonançoso. 


Bom feriado a todos!


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

parece-me que alguns modelos diminuiram na precipitacao prevista..é preciso dar atençao á situaçao de dia 6..aquela depressao a oeste não esta nada bom!


Bem parece que estava enganada..pois pela previsão que o Stormy fez a situaçao parace ser severa..aliás talvez digna de alerta no minimo laranja!


----------



## Knyght (1 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

icewoman disse:


> parece-me que alguns modelos diminuiram na precipitacao prevista..é preciso dar atençao á situaçao de dia 6..aquela depressao a oeste não esta nada bom!
> 
> 
> Bem parece que estava enganada..pois pela previsão que o Stormy fez a situaçao parace ser severa..aliás talvez digna de alerta no minimo laranja!



Os modelos hoje diminuíram muito a precipitação e ainda bem


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2012 às 19:48)

"Esta previsão tem uma margem de erro elevada!

Dada esta situação ter uma forte componente convectiva, é dificil fazer previsões exatas.
Esta previsão foi feita com base no GEM/GFS/Hirlam, e a analise que fiz foi feita admitindo que a Ilha virá a ser afectada directamente por convecção activa...se a Ilha não for afectada ( as células passarem ao lado), o grau de gravidade poderá ser muito inferior."  Post do Stormy colocado as 17h..


Esperemos que não se confirme..aliás é uma previsão apenas, por isso é isso mesmo previsão!


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Boa noite,

Corrigam me se estiver errada, mas analisando os modelos (hirlam/GFS) retiraram mais precipitacao da RAM. Parece que a situaçao melhorou pelo menos ate dia 4...depois é ir acompanhando a situaçao de dia 5/6 poderá merecer atençao!


----------



## ijv (1 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

estas celulas que esta proximo a chegar as Ilhas Canarias, poderao atingir a RAM?


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2012 às 22:53)

ijv disse:


> estas celulas que esta proximo a chegar as Ilhas Canarias, poderao atingir a RAM?



Como é óbvio há o risco de atingir a Madeira.
Seguramente uma situação a acompanhar com calma.
A AEMET (Espanha) tem as ilhas ocidentais sob aviso amarelo\laranja, para vento e\ou chuva nos próximos dias. Algumas das células que podem atingir estas ilhas mais ocidentais podem, eventualmente, acercar-se da madeira.
O _*Now casting*_ é agora um bom companheiro. Sem alarmismos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Corrigam me se estiver errada, mas analisando os modelos (hirlam/GFS) retiraram mais precipitacao da RAM. Parece que a situaçao melhorou pelo menos ate dia 4...depois é ir acompanhando a situaçao de dia 5/6 poderá merecer atençao!



Para ser sincero já não sei no que acreditar... Isto é um põe e tira, e a previsão do nosso colega Stormy ainda me coloca mais confuso!
Mas também devo dizer que as previsões do nosso colega para a Madeira, até o momento não falhou.
O melhor vai ser acompanhar através das imagens de satelite.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2012 às 22:59)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se com pouca nebulosidade e o vento está fraco.


É tudo... Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira!


----------



## ijv (1 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Para ser sincero já não sei no que acreditar... Isto é um põe e tira, e a previsão do nosso colega Stormy ainda me coloca mais confuso!
> Mas também devo dizer que as previsões do nosso colega para a Madeira, até o momento não falhou.
> O melhor vai ser acompanhar através das imagens de satelite.


A ver estas previsoes ate fico com receios.......


----------



## icewoman (1 Nov 2012 às 23:19)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Para ser sincero já não sei no que acreditar... Isto é um põe e tira, e a previsão do nosso colega Stormy ainda me coloca mais confuso!
> Mas também devo dizer que as previsões do nosso colega para a Madeira, até o momento não falhou.
> O melhor vai ser acompanhar através das imagens de satelite.





Em alguns aspectos tem falhado...pois previsoes deste genero nunca sao 100 exactas, há sempre esse risco.

No entanto penso que a nalise do STORMY referia-se á situação de dia 6/3f pois vendo os modelos a situaçao é de ter atençao.

para estes dias , foi como ja referi nao vi nada de especial ou de alarmante, inclusive os modelos retiraram precipitaçao. Quanto a estas celulas perto das Canárias penso que se nos atingirem já será enfrequecida.


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 09:32)

Bom dia...
Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e sem precipitação.

ps: Até agora ainda não vi nada que justificasse um alerta amarelo... Enfim, só nos resta aguardar!

Continuação de um excelente dia...


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 09:59)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bom dia...
> Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e sem precipitação.
> 
> ps: Até agora ainda não vi nada que justificasse um alerta amarelo... Enfim, só nos resta aguardar!
> ...





Bom dia,

E o alerta está desde dia 01/10/2012 a partir das 18h!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2012 às 10:09)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> E o alerta está desde dia 01/10/2012 a partir das 18h!



Os modelos não estão conseguindo prever a situação nem para a Madeira nem para Portugal Continental, basta ver os mapas de precipitação de run para run para ver as mudanças radicais nos modelos !

E mesmo eles dando a 6h de distância, nada garantem que acertem, além disso tem sido a norma neste Outono !


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 10:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Os modelos não estão conseguindo prever a situação nem para a Madeira nem para Portugal Continental, basta ver os mapas de precipitação de run para run para ver as mudanças radicais nos modelos !
> 
> E mesmo eles dando a 6h de distância, nada garantem que acertem, além disso tem sido a norma neste Outono !





Pois, espero então que a situaçao prevista para a RAM ás 108h (dia 6) não se concretize.


----------



## fablept (2 Nov 2012 às 11:36)

No seguimento do mau tempo de à uns dias..



> Derrocada na ilha do Corvo dá origem a pequenos ilhéus junto à costa
> ​
> Foi identificada uma importante derrocada na arriba NW da ilha do Corvo, num dos sectores da encosta do Caldeirão onde a erosão é mais intensa. O evento originou a formação de pequenos ilhéus de material detrítico junto à costa. Segundo habitantes locais o fenómeno poderá ter ocorrido na madrugada de segunda para terça-feira quando o mau tempo se fez sentir com grande intensidade na ilha.
> 
> ...


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 12:41)

Neste momento confesso que todos os modelos estão diferentes..uns tirem outros colocam..nem sei que grande confusão..


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2012 às 12:51)

Com tanta salganhada de modelos, o mais sensato a fazer, é estar simplesmente alerta graças aos modelos, mas não estar à espera da previsão A ou B demasiado em particular.

Mas sim *acompanhar o satélite *ao longo destes dias, é mesmo o mais sensato a fazer, em vez de estar dependente de previsões voláteis.

Longe de mim retirar importância aos modelos, mas há que saber gerir os meios disponíveis de acordo com a situação.
De que servem os modelos se olharmos para uma previsão que dá um dilúvio no mar ao largo da ilha, e por causa disso andarmos descansadinhos, enquanto na realidade a previsão falhou e está prestes a chegar à ilha uma enorme célula? Que poderia ser vista a tempo no satélite, mas ninguém ligou porque o modelo dizia que chovia só no mar? Ou de que serve refilar que o modelo previa um dilúvio na ilha mas que não choveu nada, só no mar, porque o modelo falhou, e se andou cheio de medo para nada? 
Dado o tipo de situação é mesmo isto que pode acontecer, portanto, agradeça-se aos modelos a possibilidade de prevenção, mas não a de exactidão sff.


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 13:00)

rozzo disse:


> Com tanta salganhada de modelos, o mais sensato a fazer, é estar simplesmente alerta graças aos modelos, mas não estar à espera da previsão A ou B demasiado em particular.
> 
> Mas sim *acompanhar o satélite *ao longo destes dias, é mesmo o mais sensato a fazer, em vez de estar dependente de previsões voláteis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 13:03)

rozzo disse:


> Com tanta salganhada de modelos, o mais sensato a fazer, é estar simplesmente alerta graças aos modelos, mas não estar à espera da previsão A ou B demasiado em particular.
> 
> Mas sim *acompanhar o satélite *ao longo destes dias, é mesmo o mais sensato a fazer, em vez de estar dependente de previsões voláteis.
> 
> ...



Exatamente!!!
Os modelos pelos menos já servem de prevenção e as imagens de satélite é que nos dará a certeza do que irá ocorrer...


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2012 às 15:52)

http://sat24.com/en/ce

SCM a SW da Madeira, poderá chegar nas proximas horas...
Provavelmente trará bastante chuva...

Queremos fotos!!


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2012 às 16:24)

Stormy, sempre vamos ter o tal mau tempo, ou ira passar ao lado. Tenho aulas a noite no curral das freiras estou com receio de ir as aulas


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 16:44)

Alguém pode explicar me o que é SCM?


Pelas imagens de satelite parece que não vai chegar muito "forte " á RAM...parece ja estar em fase de dissipação


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 16:45)

icewoman disse:


> Alguém pode explicar me o que é SCM?
> 
> 
> Pelas imagens de satelite parece que não vai chegar muito "forte " á RAM...parece ja estar em fase de dissipação



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complexo_convectivo_de_mesoescala... Julgo que seja isso!


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 16:47)

Obrigada colega...e nenhum modelo nem o IM prevê isto???não entendo...


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2012 às 16:48)

icewoman disse:


> Alguém pode explicar me o que é SCM?



Sistema Convectivo Mesoscalar

http://www.weather.com/blog/weather/8_12865.html



icewoman disse:


> Pelas imagens de satelite parece que não vai chegar muito "forte " á RAM...parece ja estar em fase de dissipação



Para já não me parece em dissipação, tem aquela forma aproximadamente em V, como que uma "nascente" de convecção no vértice, portanto está bastante activo o sistema.
Mas ainda demora um pouco a atingir a zona da Madeira, e não dá para ter já a certeza se atinge a ilha ou passa ao largo, e claro, se mantém a actividade actual.
Volto a frisar que essa zona do vértice é a zona mais activa onde são geradas as células, é essa zona que tem de se seguir no satélite. A parte mais larga pode ser enganadora, e serem topos das células geradas a Sul.



icewoman disse:


> e nenhum modelo nem o IM prevê isto???não entendo...



Como o nome diz, é um sistema de mesoscala, portanto abaixo da escala dos modelos globais, não é bem identificado nos globais, embora por vezes tenha alguma assinatura, mas sempre fora da escala de uma previsão mais generalista. Já atrás foi dito que nestas situações o melhor a fazer é acompanhar o satélite, e não estar à espera de detalhes destes a partir de modelos, de pouco servem a esta escala temporal e espacial.

Além do tipo de detalhe e linguagem não interessar minimamente numa previsão ao público em comum, como no caso do IM. O que interessa é que o sistema, seja SCM ou não, e toda a situação, são propícias a precipitação forte e trovoadas. Não tem qualquer sentido o IM falar em SCMs ou outros detalhes mais técnicos na sua previsão. Fala em aguaceiros fortes e trovoada e fala bem. Não está a falhar.


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 16:56)

rozzo disse:


> Sistema Convectivo Mesoscalar
> 
> http://www.weather.com/blog/weather/8_12865.html
> 
> ...




Obrigada pela explicação...espero que passe ao lado!

já agora conseguimos prever a hora de chegada (+-)


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 17:03)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigada pela explicação...espero que passe ao lado!



Espero que não ocorra muita precipitação, mas quanto às trovoadas, sinto muito cara colega, mas espero que passe bem por cima de nós!


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Espero que não ocorra muita precipitação, mas quanto às trovoadas, sinto muito cara colega, mas espero que passe bem por cima de nós!





Respeitomas espero que não...

será um evento de curta duraçao?


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 17:14)

icewoman disse:


> Respeitomas espero que não...
> 
> será um evento de curta duraçao?



A única resposta que posso dar é, vamos observando as imagens de satelite... Aguardemos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 17:19)

Desculpem lá o off-topic...
Encontrei este video no youtube já a algum tempo, de um trovão que deu por estes lados e posso dizer-vos que foi bem estrondoso!


----------



## marco_antonio (2 Nov 2012 às 17:28)

Venha de lá a chuva e vento acompanhados de trovoada,afinal para quem gosta de eventos severos e por estes momentos que espera. Espero ser bem compreendido.


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 17:30)

marco_antonio disse:


> Venha de lá a chuva e vento acompanhados de trovoada,afinal para quem gosta de eventos severos e por estes momentos que espera. Espero ser bem compreendido.


Nem mais!


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 17:37)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Nem mais!



mas que colegas!!!!


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2012 às 17:51)

Vala tenham pena da icewoman. Eu próprio não gosto nada de trovoadas


----------



## Afgdr (2 Nov 2012 às 18:10)

Boa tarde! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, está uma tarde soalheira com céu com pouca nebulosidade e vento fraco.

É tudo... Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira!


----------



## alex vieria (2 Nov 2012 às 20:06)

Boa noite,

A poucos minutos deu um aguaceiro moderado com picos fortes e rendeu em poucos minutos 5,6mm nada mau... o acumulado de hoje até agora é de 7,9mm.

E entretanto ao escrever este post volta a chover por estas bandas...de forma fraca a moderada... o vento por vezes vem de rajadas. já hoje registei pelas 15h uns 54,3km/h.


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2012 às 20:15)

Por volta das 18:00 vi no eumetsat que havia uma celula a caminho da nossa ilha, essa celula ja se foi ?
fiquei com a impressão que ja tinha desaparecido. Neste momento vejo alguma percipitação a SW da ilha, corrigiam-me se estiver errado


----------



## alex vieria (2 Nov 2012 às 20:30)

ijv disse:


> Por volta das 18:00 vi no eumetsat que havia uma celula a caminho da nossa ilha, essa celula ja se foi ?
> fiquei com a impressão que ja tinha desaparecido. Neste momento vejo alguma percipitação a SW da ilha, corrigiam-me se estiver errado



De facto se esta formando pelo SW uma célula com bom potencial para precipitações convetivas... mas vamos aguardar na próxima hora... parece que só vai arranhar o extremo oeste da ilha com a sua parte mais intensa.


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 22:40)

alex vieria disse:


> De facto se esta formando pelo SW uma célula com bom potencial para precipitações convetivas... mas vamos aguardar na próxima hora... parece que só vai arranhar o extremo oeste da ilha com a sua parte mais intensa.





Será que o pior já nao passou?


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

icewoman disse:


> Será que o pior já nao passou?



Penso que devido a instabilidade que estamos a enfrentar, poderão sempre se formar novas ceulas. Isto pelas imagens que estou a visualisar no eumesat, ou poderei esta enganao


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 22:53)

ijv disse:


> Penso que devido a instabilidade que estamos a enfrentar, poderão sempre se formar novas ceulas. Isto pelas imagens que estou a visualisar no eumesat, ou poderei esta enganao





Onde estas a ver as imagens?


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2012 às 22:53)

É aqui que visualiso http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

ijv disse:


> É aqui que visualiso http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm






corrigi me se eu estiver errada mas vendo essas imagens acho que o pior ja passou..pois aquela celula que esta a sair das ilhas Canarias parece que não nos vai atingir...


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Parece que ja esta a formar se uma pequena celula a sudoeste da ilha... Posso ate estar enganado!


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2012 às 23:04)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Parece que ja esta a formar se uma pequena celula a sudoeste da ilha... Posso ate estar enganado!



Acabei de atualizar a imagem e também fiquei com essa impressao de estar a formar uma celula a SW


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 23:05)

ijv disse:


> Acabei de atualizar a imagem e também fiquei com essa impressao de estar a formar uma celula a SW





Não estou a ver

acho que ja vi..uma pequena que parece um pequeno V


----------



## marco_antonio (2 Nov 2012 às 23:08)

Isto ta dificil de acertar na baliza, mas acredito que mais hora menos hora vai haver golo. Por o pouco que percebo  existe possibilidade de alguma célula nos acertar acompanhada da tao esperada trovoada


----------



## icewoman (2 Nov 2012 às 23:11)

O vento está a soprar forte nas zonas altas (Sao Roque)


----------



## ijv (2 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

icewoman disse:


> O vento está a soprar forte nas zonas altas (Sao Roque)



Aqui na minha zona, (zona da estrela a caminho do curral das freiras) o vento esta muito forte, oiço o barulho do vento. Pena que aqui na minha casa o vento não sopra assim, fico mais para um vale, dai aqui ser raro registar rajadas de vento forte. Se tivesse a casa uns 50 metros mais altos levava com todo esse vento.

Por volta das 18:00 fui ao Curral das Freiras, para voltar  e por la também estava vento forte.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Nov 2012 às 23:21)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, a noite está 'fresca' com o céu a apresentar-se pouco nublado e o vento a soprar fraco a bonançoso.


Por agora é tudo...
Continuação de uma boa noite! Um bom fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 23:44)

Estou a ver que vai ser mais uma noite a zeros...


----------



## marco_antonio (3 Nov 2012 às 00:06)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Estou a ver que vai ser mais uma noite a zeros...



chuva no mar nao interessa nem aos peixes como ja uma vez foi dito por aqui


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Nov 2012 às 00:11)

marco_antonio disse:


> chuva no mar nao interessa nem aos peixes como ja uma vez foi dito por aqui



Isto está a ser um desastre!!!
A única esperança será esta madrugada e o dia de amanhã...


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Nov 2012 às 08:12)

Bom dia caros colegas. 
Depois de uma noite bastante calma, sigo neste momento com céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado e por vezes com chuva fraca...

ps:Quanto às fotos, parece que não vai ser desta vez!


----------



## icewoman (3 Nov 2012 às 09:36)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bom dia caros colegas.
> Depois de uma noite bastante calma, sigo neste momento com céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado e por vezes com chuva fraca...
> 
> ps:Quanto às fotos, parece que não vai ser desta vez!





Bom dia Sunderlandz,,havera outros dias.

aquela macha a oeste não nos vai atingir?


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Nov 2012 às 09:43)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia Sunderlandz,,havera outros dias.
> 
> aquela macha a oeste não nos vai atingir?



Podera atingir, mas parece ja estar em fase de dissipação.


----------



## icewoman (3 Nov 2012 às 09:44)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Podera atingir, mas parece ja estar em fase de dissipação.



*mancha


----------



## Afgdr (3 Nov 2012 às 11:23)

Bom dia! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso.


É tudo...
Um bom sábado!


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

Pelo menos durante o dia de hoje acho que não vamos ter mais nada de interessante (até porque nem tivemos), e como podem observar pelas imagens de satélite, parece que na parte da tarde o sol vai aparecer... Coisa que o IM realmente acertou!
Agora para a noite e madrugada, segundo os modelos, existe uma forte probabilidade de ocorrer algo. Mas como já foi dito, para termos certezas só mesmo monitorizar as imagens de satélite.

Continuação de um bom Sábado e até logo!


----------



## icewoman (3 Nov 2012 às 12:18)

Sunderlandz vendo o GFS / IM e até o Hirlam não vejo nada que confirme essa tua indicacão.

até porque o alerta é retirado ás 23h59. A unica situação que vejo de diferente é que alguns modelos retiraram mais precipitacao para o dia 4/5/6


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2012 às 14:09)

Boa tarde

Neste momento estou na Bretanha, (uma das zonas mais ventosas de S. Miguel) céu nublado e de vez em quando um aguaceiro fraco e uma máxima de 17 º C.

O vento por aqui sopra bem forte com rajadas também bastante fortes de Nordeste devido ao gradiente de pressão atmosférica resultante entre um Anticiclone que nos próximos dias irá se instalar por aqui vindo de norte, e uma depressão a sul dos Açores que parece já ter os seus dias contados depois de ter causado alguma complicação aqui pelo arquipélago.

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## icewoman (3 Nov 2012 às 15:47)

Previsão Sazonal 

post pelo Stormy

"Na Madeira teremos anomalia positiva de precipitação nas encostas norte especialmente, e temperaturas abaixo da média.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Nov 2012 às 16:50)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado. O vento intensificou-se gradualmente desde o fim da manhã mas a meu ver já esteve mais forte.


É tudo... Continuação de um bom sábado!


----------



## Azor (3 Nov 2012 às 18:02)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado. O vento intensificou-se gradualmente desde o fim da manhã mas a meu ver já esteve mais forte.
> 
> ...



Ao contrário da Lagoa, por aqui pela Bretanha a intensidade das rajadas fortes continuam e já vou por aqui com 15 º C


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Pelas imagens de satelite, parece que vamos ter animação nas proximas horas.
Espero bem que se mantenha!


----------



## marco_antonio (3 Nov 2012 às 22:45)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Pelas imagens de satelite, parece que vamos ter animação nas proximas horas.
> Espero bem que se mantenha!



esperemos que sim


----------



## icewoman (3 Nov 2012 às 23:36)

marco_antonio disse:


> esperemos que sim



pode ser que passe ao lado (+ a oeste) ..dá essa impressao


----------



## ijv (4 Nov 2012 às 00:01)

Boa noite, 
Acabei de chegar do curral das freiras, por la estava a chover e vento forte. Aqui na zona da estrela (caminho do curral das freiras) choveu a pouco e rendeu 1.5mm. 
Estive a ver as imagens de satelite e parece-me que esta a passar ao lado.
Gostava de saber algumas previsões para amanha de manha.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Nov 2012 às 00:44)

Azor disse:


> Ao contrário da Lagoa, por aqui pela Bretanha a intensidade das rajadas fortes continuam e já vou por aqui com 15 º C



Boa noite!

Azor, confirmo esse frio de que falas! Realmente, hoje achei o dia um bocado frio e à noite... ui! 

Bem, neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra bonançoso. Ah, e está a ser uma noite fria...!


É tudo... Um bom domingo a todos!


----------



## tripado (4 Nov 2012 às 08:43)

Vento forte e chuva forte neste ultimos 10 minutos, 3 mm acumulados.


----------



## Hazores (4 Nov 2012 às 14:00)

boa tarde!

hoje por aqui tudo muito calmo, céu nublado e temperaturas mais baixas do que estávamos habituados até agora.... mas não acho que ainda esteja muito frio... hoje à tarde e durante a madrugada são esperadas temperaturas mais baixas


----------



## Afgdr (4 Nov 2012 às 14:29)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa, está uma tarde soalheira com o céu a apresentar-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento a soprar fraco.



É tudo... Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## ijv (4 Nov 2012 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,
Aqui pela zona alta de Santo António, (caminho curral das freiras) a pouco deu uma chuvada que rendeu 3mm. O ceu esta completamente nublado.


----------



## icewoman (4 Nov 2012 às 16:05)

ijv disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Aqui pela zona alta de Santo António, (caminho curral das freiras) a pouco deu uma chuvada que rendeu 3mm. O ceu esta completamente nublado.






Aqui pelas zonas altas Sao roque está um nevoeiro cerrado..o vento por vezes sopra forte com rajadas acompanhadas de chuva.


----------



## ijv (4 Nov 2012 às 16:47)

Alguem por aqui tem previsões para amanhã? 
Estive a ver os modelos e pelo que vi parece-me que irá haver mais precipitação para a parte da tarde.


----------



## caboz (4 Nov 2012 às 17:17)

*Boa tarde*
Gostava de saber onde voces vêm esses modelos 
Obrigado


----------



## ijv (4 Nov 2012 às 17:23)

caboz disse:


> *Boa tarde*
> Gostava de saber onde voces vêm esses modelos
> Obrigado


Na página principal do forum, no menu tens la o separador PREVISÃO.http://www.meteopt.com/


----------



## caboz (4 Nov 2012 às 17:59)

ijv disse:


> Na página principal do forum, no menu tens la o separador PREVISÃO.http://www.meteopt.com/



Já vi Obrigado


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Nov 2012 às 18:25)

ijv disse:


> Alguem por aqui tem previsões para amanhã?
> Estive a ver os modelos e pelo que vi parece-me que irá haver mais precipitação para a parte da tarde.


Segundo o hirlam, que neste momento acho que é o mais fiável, a precipitação vai manter se pelo menos até quarta-feira.


----------



## icewoman (4 Nov 2012 às 18:36)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Segundo o hirlam, que neste momento acho que é o mais fiável, a precipitação vai manter se pelo menos até quarta-feira.





Acho que o hirlam está a carregar muito na precipitacao e durante muitas horas consecutivas. penso qye ate chegaria a um alerta laranja! O UKMO tambem coloca muita precitacao

eu aposto mais no GFS acho qye esteve mais proximo nestes dias em que cloca mais precipitacao no dia 5 entre as 12h até ás 21h


----------



## Azor (4 Nov 2012 às 19:01)

Boa noite

Pela Bretanha dia de céu nublado, e igualmente calmo, mas frio e agora para a noite parece que baixou ainda mais. Este anticiclone deve de estar transportando ar frio proveniente de latitudes a norte dos Açores.
Já vou com uma máxima de 14 º C 

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## ijv (4 Nov 2012 às 19:11)

O GFS e KUMO aqui no forum não me esta a dar, aparece me as datas de 30 Setembro


----------



## figueira (4 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

boa noite Madeira com ALERTA Laranja apartir das 00.00 horas


----------



## icewoman (4 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

IM coloca a RAM em alerta laranja


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Nov 2012 às 20:50)

icewoman disse:


> IM coloca a RAM em alerta laranja



A Madeira também já está em Alerta *Amarelo* desde o dia 2 de Novembro e apenas tivemos algumas pancadas de chuva e vento moderado a forte... Este alerta é só mesmo para prevenir, porque para haver certezas, como já havia dito, só mesmo acompanhando as imagens de satelite no sat24... Aguardemos!


----------



## icewoman (4 Nov 2012 às 21:05)

Sunderlandz disse:


> A Madeira também já está em Alerta *Amarelo* desde o dia 2 de Novembro e apenas tivemos algumas pancadas de chuva e vento moderado a forte... Este alerta é só mesmo para prevenir, porque para haver certezas, como já havia dito, só mesmo acompanhando as imagens de satelite no sat24... Aguardemos!





pois ,tens toda a razão o que achei estranho foi as horas em que vigora o alerta laranja, mais depressa pelos modelos colocava-o entre as 9h-18h de amanhã.


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Sigo com chuva fraca e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## icewoman (4 Nov 2012 às 23:40)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com chuva fraca e vento fraco de NNE.





nao consigo aceder á tua web


----------



## alex vieria (4 Nov 2012 às 23:40)

A pouco deve ter uns 15 minutos atrás visualizei pelo SW dois clarões sem conseguir ouvir  os trovões, issso quere dizer que ja existe atividade eletrica junto a ilha mas ainda longe para se ouvir ditos trovões.


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Nov 2012 às 23:42)

icewoman disse:


> nao consigo aceder á tua web


Tens que entrar com o IE e clicar no primeiro login...


----------



## icewoman (4 Nov 2012 às 23:43)

alex vieria disse:


> A pouco deve ter uns 15 minutos atrás visulizei pelo SW dois clarões sem conseguir ouvir  os trovões, issso quere dizer que ja existe atividade eletrica junto a ilha mas ainda longe para se ouvir ditos trovões.






penso que aquela celula a oeste pode bem passar ao lado

parece tambem que esta a passar de raspão uma celula desta vez a leste


----------



## marco_antonio (4 Nov 2012 às 23:53)

icewoman disse:


> penso que aquela celula a oeste pode bem passar ao lado


 esperemos que venha mais ate nos


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2012 às 00:50)

http://www.sat24.com/cn/ce

Atenção ás proximas horas...segundo o sat temos convecção a nascer em toda a região circundante á RAM.


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

stormy disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/cn/ce
> 
> Atenção ás proximas horas...segundo o sat temos convecção a nascer em toda a região circundante á RAM.



Espero que haja animação!


----------



## figueira (5 Nov 2012 às 01:11)

sera que tras muita precipitação??


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2012 às 01:11)

Segundo o Sat e a analise ao lightningwizard a RAM nas proximas horas será afectada por uma região bastante instavel.

A N/NW do arquipelago há uma frente fria bem marcada pela presença de estratos nos niveis baixos.

A S/SE procede a entrada de ar tropical muito rico em humidade e instabilidade latente.

A SW há uma depressão em altura ( provavelmente a expressar-se á superficie), que activa sobre a RAM uma região de divergencia em altura, e que se vai intensificando devido aos processos associados á colisão do ar frio de NW com o ar quente que vem de S/SE.






Aquelas nuvens altas que se observam a NW são tipicas de divergencia em altura e forçamento convectivo á superficie...basicamente o outflow das células que se estão a gerar mais proximo e a SW da RAM

A RAM estará numa faixa bastante activa com precipitação intensa  e trovoadas/aguaceiros por vezes fortes que se poderão manter nas proximas 5 a 8h, acompanhando o tipico pico convectivo sobre o mar, que se costuma dar na madrugada.


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2012 às 01:17)

Não quero de todo ser alarmista nem fazer show off...e aviso que não sou meteorologista, pelo que na duvida há que contactar orgãos oficiais.

Mas devo dizer que pelo que vejo no sat...estou um pouco preocupado..

Como referi nas minhas previsões na 5f, a RAM está sob uma situação propicia a episodios de chuva por vezes forte, pelo menos até 3f a meio do dia.

A questão é se as células acertam ou não na ilha...para já teem falhado...mas pelo que vejo no sat agora, pode ser que esta noite não falhem..


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Nov 2012 às 01:27)

stormy disse:


> Não quero de todo ser alarmista nem fazer show off...e aviso que não sou meteorologista, pelo que na duvida há que contactar orgãos oficiais.
> 
> Mas devo dizer que pelo que vejo no sat...estou um pouco preocupado..
> 
> ...




pelo que se percebe dificilmente irá falhar a tua previsaocumprimentos


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2012 às 01:30)

O IM desta vez esteve muito bem com os alertas laranja, agora das 00 ás 09h de hoje..mesmo muito bem!

Os modelos iam prevendo precipitação forte proximo á RAM, no entanto sem atingir a região directamente, e os senhores meteorologistas provavelmente decidiram activar o alerta pelo sim pelo não.

E como se está a ver, temos agora bastante actividade em torno á Ilha...isto demonstra o quão faliveis os modelos podem ser especialmente em situações convectivas.

É uma das razões pelas quais eu tambem coloquei aquele post na 5f...peço sinceras desculpas caso achem que foi exagerado/catastrofista...não é de todo a intenção...a questão é que aquilo que eu via nos modelos deu-me a impressão de que seria sorte a mais tanta célula falhar a RAM..
Sucede que de facto as células falharam...e portanto peço descupla pelo exagero que foi o post.

No entanto..ao que parece..hoje finalmente uma parte da minha previsão vai-se concretizar...ao menos já não é nota 0


----------



## caboz (5 Nov 2012 às 01:47)

A SW vislumbra-se ha bastante tempo uma intensa actividade electrica , quase a cada cinco segundos ...
mas som de trovôes nada


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 01:55)

stormy disse:


> O IM desta vez esteve muito bem com os alertas laranja, agora das 00 ás 09h de hoje..mesmo muito bem!
> 
> Os modelos iam prevendo precipitação forte proximo á RAM, no entanto sem atingir a região directamente, e os senhores meteorologistas provavelmente decidiram activar o alerta pelo sim pelo não.
> 
> ...



Da minha, não tenho nada para criticar, mas sim para elogiar e agradecer das tuas excelentes análises...

ps: Por enquanto pela zona leste, sigo apenas com chuva fraca e nenhuma trovoada até o momento.


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Nov 2012 às 01:57)

comeca a chuviscar pelo funchal e nota-se muita actividade electrica,mas som ainda nada


----------



## figueira (5 Nov 2012 às 01:57)

na minha opinião é a pessoa com mas conhecimento neste forum e nos so temos e de agradecer que é com ele que aprendemos alguma coisa


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 02:04)

Eu estou dentro de casa e consigo ouvir constantemente as trovoadas que estão ocorrendo nas ilhas desertas. Deve estar havendo imensa atividade elétrica por lá!


----------



## marco_antonio (5 Nov 2012 às 02:15)

por enquanto teima em passar ao lado


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 03:27)

Chove torrencialmente por Machico.


----------



## a410ree (5 Nov 2012 às 04:17)

Por aqui a chuva é fraca mas a trovoada é forte, vento fraco !


----------



## icewoman (5 Nov 2012 às 05:04)

a410ree disse:


> Por aqui a chuva é fraca mas a trovoada é forte, vento fraco !



boa noite 

parece que o pior ja passou..a celula ja "atravessou" a ilha. Deu um trovão como já há muiyo nao ouvia


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Pelas 4:10 desta madrugada caiu um pé de água forte, onde acumulei 16,4mm numa hora, e se concentraram principalmente durante 15 a 20 minutos a sua maior intensidade, contei 17 trovões e mais de 20 clarões, entre às 4h e 4:30h .

Entretanto o acumulado desde às 00h já esta nos 23,9mm, nada mau!!!

A pouco o céu começo abrir, depois de períodos de chuva fraca a chuviscos,  já existem boas abertas de momento.

Mas atualmente pelo sat24 visualizou uma célula em formação pelo NO que parece que tende a virar para nós, na próxima hora... vamos ver se atinge ou não!!!, estamos entrar num período pós passagem, e vamos ter chuva fraca nas próximas horas, típico de uma pós frente fria.


----------



## AMFC (5 Nov 2012 às 09:40)

Segundo o IM cairam cerca de 100mm esta madrugada em S. Jorge , Santana.


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2012 às 09:43)

*Cinco feridos e quatro casas destruídas em várias derrocadas na Madeira*

Publicado às 09.16

JN


Pelo menos cinco pessoas ficaram feridas e quatro casas destruídas devido às fortes chuvas que se abateram sobre a região norte da Madeira, durante a madrugada desta segunda-feira. Três das vítimas procuravam ajudar passageiros de um carro levado por uma derrocada.

O balança de uma noite de chuva intensa da madrugada foi feito, às nove horas desta manhã, pelo presidente da Câmara de Porto Moniz, na Madeira. "Pelo menos três habitações, na freguesia da Ribeira da Janela, e uma no Seixal, foram destruídas", disse Valter Correia.

"Felizmente, as pessoas foram alertadas conseguiram sair a tempo. Não há vítimas a lamentar, mas estas pessoas perderam tudo o que tinham", disse o presidente da Câmara de Porto Moniz, em declarações à SIC Notícias.

No entanto, uma derrocada apanhou um carro, onde seguiam duas pessoas. Um grupo de populares ajudou os passageiros do carro, mas foram todos apanhados por outra derrocada. "Cinco pessoas ficaram feridas, uma com gravidade", disse Valter Correia.

O presidente da Câmara de Porto Moniz estava a ponderar a hipótese de requisitar um helicóptero para evacuar os feridos de estão no Centro de Saúde de Janela, porque " por estrada é impossível".

Segundo Valter Correia, "há várias máquinas no terreno, também de empresas de construção, a limpar as estradas". Um processo demorado e arriscado, "feito com cuidado para que não haja vítimas", que não estará concluído antes da hora de almoço.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2866049


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:02)

Se aproxima uma célula pelo oeste da ilha, com alguma inestabilidade associada, nos próximos minutos se aguardam chuvas de forma moderada e pontualmente forte, inicialmente pelo oeste com deslocação para leste, situação acompanhar nos próximos 30 minutos.


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Deu-se incio a precipitação de forma moderada aqui em Câmara de Lobos, baixa cortinados de chuva pelo vale da caldeira.


----------



## icewoman (5 Nov 2012 às 10:22)

alex vieria disse:


> Deu-se incio a precipitação de forma moderada aqui em Câmara de Lobos, baixa cortinados de chuva pelo vale da caldeira.





quanto tempo demorará a passar este celula? será de curta duração tipo a da madrugada, eur ocorreu entre as 0410m..até ás 04h 45..


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:23)

Entretanto chega as primeira imagens das derrocadas e enxurradas na costa norte da ilha, foto de Raimundo de Abreu via Facebook.


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:26)

icewoman disse:


> quanto tempo demorará a passar este celula? será de curta duração tipo a da madrugada, eur ocorreu entre as 0410m..até ás 04h 45..



Aparentemente será de curta duração, mas na mesma convém acompanhar pelo sat24.


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:30)

Outra imagem nos tuneis da via expresso da costa norte entre Seixal e Ribeira da Janela, estas localidades estão encurraladas por uma serie de derrocadas.






Fonte: Facebook Mini Eco Club


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:36)

Costa norte, com saturação de água nas encostas... Seixal






O tunel depois do nó de acesso ao seixal.






Fonte: Mini Eco Bar Facebook


----------



## icewoman (5 Nov 2012 às 10:42)

não tinha a percepçao de que tinha chovido assim tanto ao ponto de causar estas derrocadas todoas...bem sei qeu os solos estão soltos dos incendios, mas sempre choveu na nossa ilha mas desde o 20 Fevereiro que agora noto que a situaçao piora logo que chova...antes não era assim pelo menos a uns 7 anos atras não se via os caudais das ribeiras a aumentarem assim repentinamente..


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:43)

A célula que esta encima de nós, esta atingir em cheio a costa norte da ilha, depois disto tudo...:-(


----------



## icewoman (5 Nov 2012 às 10:49)

alex vieria disse:


> A célula que esta encima de nós, esta atingir em cheio a costa norte da ilha, depois disto tudo...:-(





penso que será de cusrta duracao


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:51)

Web cam Porto Moniz, Chuva Torrencial (Norte da Ilha)







Pelo oeste, já se nota a precipitação, Ponta do sol, mas a mesma é de forma mas moderada em comparação com o norte.






Aqui onde me encontro continua a pingar de forma fraca a moderada de momento....


----------



## alex vieria (5 Nov 2012 às 10:55)

Esta célula arranha a costa Noroeste da ilha, mas já deslocar-se mais a norte, separando-se cada vez mais da ilha, por isso a partida já esta passar...


----------



## icewoman (5 Nov 2012 às 11:05)

alex vieria disse:


> Esta célula arranha a costa Noroeste da ilha, mas já deslocar-se mais a norte, separando-se cada vez mais da ilha, por isso a partida já esta passar...





O Dr Vitor Prior estava a dizer que ainda haverá um pico de precipitacao por volta da meia noite que será sentido em Santana e Caniçal.


durante o dia de hoje e amanhã ainda irá ocorrer aguaceiros por vezes fortes

ps: alguem ja viu os vaalores do windguru para hoje ás 12h/15h  25mm/42mm


----------



## MiguelRomano (5 Nov 2012 às 11:11)

Chove com alguma intensidade na Vila da Ribeira Brava...


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2012 às 11:12)

Vê-se chover de forma muito intensa em São Vicente.







Precipitação acumulada das 9h de ontem às 9h de hoje:
*189,5mm *- Santana
*137,9mm* - Ponta de São Jorge


----------



## Hazores (5 Nov 2012 às 11:25)

Bom dia,

pelo que vejo por aqui a madeira foi mais uma vez afectada, espero que esteja tudo bem, dentro dos possíveis e que os estragos tenham sido apenas materiais....

tive o cuidado de ler todos os posts desde ontem e reparei em alguns promenores:

Primeiro o alerta atempado da protecção cívil que colocou RAM, ficando a população avisada do que poeria acontecer

Segundo a extraordinária previsão que o Stromy fez, alertando para o que viria acontecer e meus amigos, isto não foi sorte mas sim muito saber!

Pessoal Tenham sempre a atenção que a meteorologia não é uma estática, mas sim muito dinâmica e quando se fala em ilhas as previsões complicam-se muito mais ainda, somos apenas uns pontinhos numa imensidão de água e ar em que acontece fenómenos extraordinários...

por cá o céu com nuvens, tempo calmo e frio...


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2012 às 11:33)

Mais umas imagens das webcams da Madeira:

Calheta






Faial





Funchal, há instantes aquando uma grande chuvada:





Lido, Funchal


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 11:37)

Sigo com chuva forte, vento fraco e nevoeiro...
Logo agora que a estação decidiu na receber dados...


----------



## caboz (5 Nov 2012 às 11:40)

*Alerta Laranja*
O IM acabou de colocar alerta laranja


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2012 às 11:45)

> *Forte chuva provocou várias derrocadas e arrastou uma casa na Madeira
> *
> Publicado às 08.48
> 
> ...


Jornal de Noticias


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2012 às 11:47)

Vamos ver se tudo se passar de modo normal sem derrocadas...


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2012 às 11:51)

Precipitação acumulada das 10h às 11h:






Imagem de satélite às 11h:


----------



## Azor (5 Nov 2012 às 12:05)

Bom dia

Por aqui vou com chuva contínua e persistente já desde a passada madrugada.

Registei ainda uma mínima de 11 º C e neste momento estou com uma máxima de 14 º C 

Saudações açorianas


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2012 às 12:17)

AnDré disse:


> :
> 
> Imagem de satélite às 11h:



Ainda bem que essa célula apenas "rasou" a zona Norte da Madeira. Se tivesse atingido mesmo em cheio a ilha, a situação poderia ser bem pior do que já está!


----------



## Azathoth (5 Nov 2012 às 12:31)

Fotos de decorrocada no Seixal tiradas hoje:

https://www.facebook.com/V.luc.S/photos_stream


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Nov 2012 às 12:39)

Bom dia! 

Aqui pela Ribeira Chã e Lagoa, periodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, já caíram tb alguns aguaceiros


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Sigo com chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.
A estação já está operacional!


----------



## Knyght (5 Nov 2012 às 13:19)

Ontem o WRF do Windguru tinha colocado muita precipitação mesmo. Está mesmo muito dificil de seguir.

Para já não temos nenhuma célula a atingir a ilha.
Veremos ainda não é certo, que a brincadeira tenha mesmo finalizado por hoje! Embora agora às 14h o vento predominante muda para Nordeste, cuidado com a descida de temperatura!


----------



## icewoman (5 Nov 2012 às 13:26)

Knyght disse:


> Ontem o WRF do Windguru tinha colocado muita precipitação mesmo. Está mesmo muito dificil de seguir.
> 
> Para já não temos nenhuma célula a atingir a ilha.
> Veremos ainda não é certo, que a brincadeira tenha mesmo finalizado por hoje! Embora agora às 14h o vento predominante muda para Nordeste, cuidado com a descida de temperatura!





O windguru  dá 25.9mm/42.5mm para hoje entre as 14h até as 18h.

o GFS não dá essa precipitacao...alguns modelos estao a dar melhorias para a rafiao mas o IM diz que vai piorar...ja não sei..de nada.Tb as fortes trovoadas ninguem previu


----------



## Knyght (5 Nov 2012 às 13:40)




----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2012 às 13:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda bem que essa célula apenas "rasou" a zona Norte da Madeira. Se tivesse atingido mesmo em cheio a ilha, a situação poderia ser bem pior do que já está!



Parece ter atingido em cheio a ilha de Porto Santo, que das 12h às 13h acumulou *21,7mm*. 

Das 9h de ontem às 9h de hoje Porto Santo (aeroporto) acumulou *68,6mm*, sendo que o normal para o mês de Novembro são 50,0mm. 


Ainda a precipitação acumulada das 11h às 12h:


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2012 às 13:55)

icewoman disse:


> O windguru  dá 25.9mm/42.5mm para hoje entre as 14h até as 18h.
> 
> o GFS não dá essa precipitacao...alguns modelos estao a dar melhorias para a rafiao mas o IM diz que vai piorar...ja não sei..de nada.Tb as fortes trovoadas ninguem previu



O windguru hoje coloca 1,2mm ás 15 h e não coloca precipitação entre as 15 e as 18h. É natural que agora dê o que o GFS dá uma vez que o windguru é um output do GFS.
Tenham em atenção que os modelos actualizam de 6 em 6 h e muitas vezes os sites de previsão não actualizam com todas as saídas dos modelos e/ou actualizam mais tarde.


----------



## FJC (5 Nov 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde!

Aquela celula em fase de crescimento parece, pela imagem do Sat24, que tem como tragetória a Madeira.

http://www.sat24.com/en/ce


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2012 às 14:51)

Mais *34,4mm* das 13h às 14h em Porto Santo.
*56,1mm* em duas horas.


Em duas horas choveu mais do que o normal para Novembro (50,0mm).

Destaque ainda para o vento forte que se fez sentir. Às 14h a intensidade era de 57,6km/h, de NE.


----------



## grandeurso (5 Nov 2012 às 15:16)

Chiça penico....


----------



## icewoman (5 Nov 2012 às 15:25)

grandeurso disse:


> Chiça penico....



onde é concretamente essa imagem


----------



## grandeurso (5 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

icewoman disse:


> onde é concretamente essa imagem



Miradouro no Arco de S. Jorge.


----------



## Wessel27 (5 Nov 2012 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Ouvi agora nas noticias que há feridos resultantes de derrocadas na Costa Norte da Madeira ...
Queria aqui apenas expressar a minha tristeza por esse facto e que a situação melhore nesse lindo jardim e que não haja mais nenhum problema grave ...

Saudações Açorianas


----------



## Knyght (5 Nov 2012 às 19:52)

Já tem vídeos no Youtube da chuvada do Porto Santo, também foi impressionante!

Temos instabilidade em redor a ilha!


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Boa noite caros colegas.
Sigo com chuva e vento por vezes moderado desde as 20h.


----------



## ijv (5 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

Boa noite, 
A Noite vai ver calma ou nem por isso? Por agora parece tudo calmo, Visto o IM colocar a madeira em alerta laranja.


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Nov 2012 às 23:38)

Pelo menos em Machico já chove desde as 20 horas. 
Segundo foi dito pelo meteorologista do IM na Madeira, haverá maiores quantidades de precipitação nas encostas norte, entre Caniçal e São Vicente... Julgo que o sul haverá algo mais para madrugada, mas com menos intensidade.

ps: Santo da Serra 26,1mm entre as 21h e as 22h...


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2012 às 23:39)

ijv disse:


> Boa noite,
> A Noite vai ver calma ou nem por isso? Por agora parece tudo calmo, Visto o IM colocar a madeira em alerta laranja.



Na última hora houve bons acumulados de precipitação nas regiões mais elevadas da ilha da Madeira:











Ainda, Lombo da Terça com 5,8mm das 21h às 22h e 13,7mm das 22h às 23h.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, a manhã foi marcada por uns aguaceiros assim como agora à noite mas a tarde foi soalheira.

Relativamente a temperaturas, as noites têm sido frias, incluindo hoje 


É tudo... Uma boa terça-feira a todos!


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2012 às 11:06)

A precipitação continua a cair de forma constante nas vertentes norte e nas zonas altas da ilha da Madeira.

Das 9h de ontem às 9h de hoje:
217,7mm - Santo da Serra;
208,4mm - S.Vicente;
186,3mm - Achadas da Cruz/Lombo da Terça;
169,8mm - Bico da Cana;
144,8mm - Areeiro;
113,6mm - Santana;
72,4mm - Ponta do Pargo;
67,3mm - Porto Santo/aeroporto;
56,9mm - Ponta de S.Jorge;
56,1mm - Santa Catarina/aeroporto.

Há estações que já ultrapassaram os 300mm em 48h.

Valores horários

 Achadas da Cruz/Lombo da Terça:





 S.Vicente:





 Bico da Cana:


----------



## meteo (6 Nov 2012 às 11:14)

Incrivel é em 2 dias na Madeira chover perto ou o mesmo que em Oeiras(*322,6 mm*)de Janeiro até agora...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 11:25)

meteo disse:


> Incrivel é em 2 dias na Madeira chover perto ou o mesmo que em Oeiras(*322,6 mm*)de Janeiro até agora...



A Madeira tem caracteristicas muito próprias que faz com que isso aconteça, e é por isso mesmo que o IM tem procurado melhorar cada vez mais a informação e o rigor em torno no que á Madeira diz respeito através da criação de um Radar meteorológico para lá, maior número de estações nomeadamente em regiões mais montanhosas, ect ....
Recordo que a Madeira tem uma orografia muito alta, e húmida, e muito perto do mar ...

Aqui em Portugal com caracteristicas um pouco similares temos a Serra de Monchique no Algarve que o pessoal do Norte, pelo menos em algus sites, costuma dizer, ah e tal e normal chover pouco no Algarve, ect .. e tal, mas esquecem que a Serra do Caldeirão tem uma média anual de 1100 mm (Barranco Velho) e a Serra de Monchique tem cerca de 2000 mm e portanto ao nível da região Norte .....

Se deslocassemos a Serra Estrela para o Algarve ou para o litoral Norte até ficariam impressionados com a quantidade de precipitação que iria cair .....


----------



## rozzo (6 Nov 2012 às 12:03)

Aurélio disse:


> mas esquecem que a Serra do Caldeirão tem uma média anual de 1100 mm (Barranco Velho) e a Serra de Monchique tem cerca de 2000 mm e portanto ao nível da região Norte .....



Penso que esses valores estão um pouco exagerados.. Percebo o que queres dizer, mas de qualquer forma não é comparável o que acontece no NW do país com o que acontece no Algarve, não só pelo tipo de regime de precipitação, não só pelos valores médios, mas mais que tudo pela abrangência espacial dos sistemas montanhosos, portanto as áreas com médias elevadas de precipitação são enormes, generalizadas no NW do país, enquanto nas serras do Algarve que referes são praticamente pontuais, não representam a região.






No que toca ao tópico em si, (se se quiser continuar a discussão das serras do Algarve sff outro tópico noutro local) é de facto impressionante a magnitude dos valores, mas a verdade é que não é assim tão raro, pelo contrário, até é relativamente frequente existirem eventos assim na Madeira dada a orografia tão acentuada em pleno oceano.

Normalmente situações mais graves a ocorrerem na ilha não são causados por um evento destes sozinho (a não ser que seja de proporções extraordinárias) mas sim pela acumulação de vários eventos desta ordem no mesmo Inverno, como em 2010, que apesar do evento de Fevereiro ter sido muito importante, já vinha com um historial de outros importantes ao longo dos meses anteriores, e provavelmente se não tivesse esse _background_, poderia causar alguns problemas, mas não comparáveis à tragédia que foi.


----------



## Knyght (6 Nov 2012 às 12:06)

rozzo disse:


> Normalmente situações mais graves a ocorrerem na ilha não são causados por um evento destes sozinho (a não ser que seja de proporções extraordinárias) mas sim pela acumulação de vários eventos desta ordem no mesmo Inverno, como em 2010, que apesar do evento de Fevereiro ter sido muito importante, já vinha com um historial de outros importantes ao longo dos meses anteriores.



Correctíssimo!

E fico triste que a prevenção não seja um pouco melhor, a previsão também nas numa lógica não de apenas um bom radar mas talvez 2 ou 3 radares pequenos colocados de forma a cobrir norte e sul da ilha...


----------



## ijv (6 Nov 2012 às 12:09)

Aurélio disse:


> IM tem procurado melhorar cada vez mais a informação e o rigor em torno no que á Madeira diz respeito através da criação de um Radar meteorológico para lá, maior número de estações nomeadamente em regiões mais montanhosas, ect ....
> .....



Na minha opinão o IM poderia colaborar com as pessoas que tem estações amadoras, seria uma maneira de economizar alguns Euros e tinham os seus registos. Falo mesmo por mim, visto eu ter a minha estação num lugar bem montanhoso, a 808 metros.


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2012 às 13:09)

De referir que S.Vicente, que acumulou das 9h de ontem às 9h de hoje 208,4mm, está a 98m de altitude.

Na Madeira, não é só o factor altitude que conta. Há todo um mix de micro climas.
E no caso especifico de S.Vicente, apesar de estar a 98m de altitude, está a menos de 4km em linha recta do Paul da Serra (1500-1600m de altitude). Ou seja, está na base de uma parede enorme.
Estando o vento a soprar de NE, essa localidade sai claramente beneficiada em termos de precipitação.

Aliás, mais uma vez, a precipitação mais intensa não se está a fazer sentir nas zonas mais altas da ilha, mas naquelas que ficam a "meia altura".

Santo da Serra, a 660m de altura e que das 9h às 9h acumulou 217,7mm, registou quase 30mm nas últimas 2h.

-------------

Ainda de referir que das 10h às 11h o Porto Santo acumulou *23,1mm*! 
Nas últimas 48h acumulou *163,3mm*, ou seja, 45% da precipitação normal anual. (361,3mm).


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2012 às 13:17)

Paul da Serra, dia 30 de Outubro:






In Facebook - Luís Ornelas de Vasconcelos



Entretanto hoje o Diário de Noticias volta a fazer referência a isso mesmo:


> *Manto de água cobre todo o planalto*
> Zonas alagadas ao lado da estrada até fazem ondas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Nov 2012 às 13:17)

Bom dia caros colegas.
Neste momento não sei como está o tempo por Machico, porque encontro-me no Funchal, também tentei ver através da cam e estação e não tá a transmitir, provavelmente houve um corte no sinal de internet.

Peço desculpa pelo Off topic: Enquanto a TVI deu em primeira noticia o mau tempo que se faz sentir pela Madeira, a RTP1 preocupou-se mais em mostrar o ministro das finanças e logo de seguida o Obama com a famosa frase "YES WE CAN!", e por fim a Grécia, enfim uma vergonha!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 13:29)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bom dia caros colegas.
> Neste momento não sei como está o tempo por Machico, porque encontro-me no Funchal, também tentei ver através da cam e estação e não tá a transmitir, provavelmente houve um corte no sinal de internet.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo Off topic: Enquanto a TVI deu em primeira noticia o mau tempo que se faz sentir pela Madeira, a RTP1 preocupou-se mais em mostrar o ministro das finanças e logo de seguida o Obama com a famosa frase "YES WE CAN!", e por fim a Grécia, enfim uma vergonha!



Fiquei fascinado com esse Paul da Serra, espero um dia poder ir á Ilha da Madeira, deve ser linda .... de morrer !

Impressionante esse manto de água no Paul da Serra !
Parece uma ria !


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

Boa tarde, 
Muita chuva por aqui, não tenho dados da estação que já deixou de dar sinal devido à elevada humidade penso eu.
O nível de estragos é impressionante em vários pontos do norte da ilha, referindo as 40 pessoas desalojadas em São Vicente.

Algumas fotos impressionantes de ontem e hoje:












































































Mais fotos..

Fotos recolhidas do facebook e DNoticias


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Nov 2012 às 14:01)

Bem-vindo Rog.
Há muito tempo que não te via por cá...

É muito triste o que está a acontecer!


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2012 às 14:04)

Não tenho dados de fevereiro de 2010 mas coloco aqui... Areeiro, Madeira, 300mm no dia 30, terça-feira da semana passada...

Não devem existir valores muito aproximados a este...


----------



## rozzo (6 Nov 2012 às 14:04)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda de referir que das 10h às 11h o Porto Santo acumulou *23,1mm*!
> Nas últimas 48h acumulou *163,3mm*, ou seja, 45% da precipitação normal anual. (361,3mm).



Esse é um valor mesmo muito impressionante!



Agreste disse:


> Não tenho dados de fevereiro de 2010 mas coloco aqui... Areeiro, Madeira, 300mm no dia 30, terça-feira da semana passada...



Esperemos que não hajam muito mais episódios desta ordem neste Inverno. Ainda vamos em Novembro e já temos vários episódios muito significativos, portanto espero que os próximos tempos sejam calmos pela Madeira, para não haver o tal acumular mais preocupante.

E já este episódio está a provocar estragos e derrocadas muito importantes, pelo que as fotos mostram. Talvez já algumas melhorias e cuidados extra depois da infeliz tragédia de 2010 estejam a surtir algum efeito, e quem sabe assim já poupado algumas vidas nestes dias!


----------



## ijv (6 Nov 2012 às 14:59)

Stormy, essas chuvas, achas que serão fortes, ou sera mais fraca. Mais a norte, sul .... ?
desculpa perguntar tudo é que sempre da para ficar um pouco mais descansado


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2012 às 15:08)

ijv disse:


> Stormy, essas chuvas, achas que serão fortes, ou sera mais fraca. Mais a norte, sul .... ?
> desculpa perguntar tudo é que sempre da para ficar um pouco mais descansado



É algo que não vem nos modelos...qualquer previsão é uma mistura de suposições altamente faliveis..

Se o vento se mantiver de N/NE, duvido que chova grande coisa pelas vertentes S, se por acaso o vento for mudando ao longo do dia...pode chover noutros lugares, e como a Ilha está com a frente em cima, está sujeita a flutuações..avanços e recuos da mesma, já que a frente está estacionada e ancorada entre dois sistemas, um cavado em fase de isolamento a norte, e uma bolsa de vorticidade a S ( e ambos se vão fundir nas proximas 24h).

E se a frente por acaso recuar, podes ter de novo ar mais quente  a vir de leste e activar alguma convecção sobre a ilha..

É complicado...mas a minha aposta vai para a manutenção da situação actual...com a actividade mais intensa a leste da RAM e as vertentes norte a continuar sob influencia de chuva estratiforme persistente por mais algum tempo.


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2012 às 15:58)

> *Chuva provocou 40 desalojados em São Vicente, na Madeira*
> Publicado às 11.47
> 
> 
> ...


Jornal de Noticias


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2012 às 16:08)

A RAM está sob influencia, em altura, de um cavado bem defenido, que mantem condições propicias a alguma instabilidade.

Á superficie, segundo o sat24 ( melhor visivel se acelerarem a aniumação 4x), parecem ocorrer alguns vortices que fazem a frente fria menadrizar causando focos convectivos em certos meandros convergentes da frente e em linhas de convergencia dispostas na circulação conjunta desses vortices:







Nas proximas horas talvez rebente alguma célula a SW da Madeira, naquela ondulação..


----------



## icewoman (6 Nov 2012 às 16:10)

stormy disse:


> A RAM está sob influencia, em altura, de um cavado bem defenido, que mantem condições propicias a alguma instabilidade.
> 
> Á superficie, segundo o sat24 ( melhor visivel se acelerarem a aniumação 4x), parecem ocorrer alguns vortices que fazem a frente fria menadrizar causando focos convectivos em certos meandros convergentes da frente e em linhas de convergencia dispostas na circulação conjunta desses vortices:





Stormy a tendencia agora não é para melhorar as condiçoes do tempo, ou ainda estamos em risco de voltar a alerta amarelo ou laranja derivado á chuva?


----------



## icewoman (6 Nov 2012 às 16:13)

o IM já retirou o laerta amarelo para a chuva...


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2012 às 16:15)

icewoman disse:


> Stormy a tendencia agora não é para melhorar as condiçoes do tempo, ou ainda estamos em risco de voltar a alerta amarelo ou laranja derivado á chuva?



É uma boa questão..hehe..

Para já talvez mereça a pena ir olhando ao sat...pode ser que ainda haja mais uns periodos de chuva nas proximas horas...mas a partir do fim da tarde muito provavelmente a coisa acabará de vez...


----------



## icewoman (6 Nov 2012 às 16:56)

stormy disse:


> É uma boa questão..hehe..
> 
> Para já talvez mereça a pena ir olhando ao sat...pode ser que ainda haja mais uns periodos de chuva nas proximas horas...mas a partir do fim da tarde muito provavelmente a coisa acabará de vez...





pois parece-me que vai passar de raspao ..lado leste da RAM.

Já agora aproveito para agradecer toda a sua disponibilidade em fazer analises destas situações...é sempre bom ir acompanhando os factos e estar prevenido.

Obrigada!


----------



## marco_antonio (6 Nov 2012 às 17:39)

Impressao minha,ou ainda vai haver animacao?


----------



## icewoman (6 Nov 2012 às 18:07)

marco_antonio disse:


> Impressao minha,ou ainda vai haver animacao?





parece me que vai passar ao lado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Nov 2012 às 22:08)

http://www.ogimet.com/loopir2d2.phtml


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

Acumulações na Madeira ontem:









Acumulações *acima de 100mm*:
Madeira, Santana: *163,2mm*
Lombo da Terça: *146mm*
S. Jorge, Santana: *134,3mm*
Santo da Serra: *128,4mm*
Porto Santo: *117,9mm*
S. Vicente: *116,6mm*
Bica da Cana: *109,9mm*


----------



## icewoman (6 Nov 2012 às 23:09)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> http://www.ogimet.com/loopir2d2.phtml





pois passou ao lado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

icewoman disse:


> pois passou ao lado



Vá lá!!! Já chega, não, pelo menos...com estas consequências?


----------



## icewoman (7 Nov 2012 às 00:11)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Vá lá!!! Já chega, não, pelo menos...com estas consequências?





Penso que interpretou mal o meu comentário de achar que ia passar ao lado, poiS se analisar os posts anteriores colocados por mim, verá que não sou nada apologista de eventos extremos! que venha a chuva que é bem vinda mas não nestas situações de exagero..pois acabam sempre mal.

o que eu quis dizer foi mesmo AINDA BEM QUE PASSOU AO LADO!


----------



## Hawk (7 Nov 2012 às 00:41)

AnDré disse:


> Paul da Serra, dia 30 de Outubro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estas imagens demonstram bem o efeito particular e problemático que os episódios de precipitação intensa têm na Madeira. Além da quantidade de água que cai junto à costa, é preciso ter em conta esse "mar" espantoso que se forma (neste caso) a mais de 1000 metros de altitude mas o mesmo se passa no Pico do Areeiro, Pico Ruivo, etc. Eventualmente, essa água tem de percorrer os seus trilhos até ao mar (o salgado) e é aí que se dão os problemas mais graves. Os niveís de precipitação que se são medidos nas localidades mais costeiras são de leitura quase irrelevante (em termos de consequências) se não se tiver em conta o que está a acontecer_ lá em cima_...

Por aquilo que vejo, acabamos por ter sorte por as células mais activas passarem na cordilheira central e costa norte da Madeira. Se calhasse mais a Sul, como no 20 de Fevereiro, estou certo que as consequências seriam bastante mais gravosas já que a densidade populacional é muito maior que na costa norte.

Muito se fala no dedo humano em todas estas consequências, em particular na Madeira. Não tenho dúvidas que existe um agravamento das consequências por decisões mal tomadas. Mas vejo como exemplo, há anos que percorro as levadas madeirenses. Acima da cota da maioria das levadas, o dedo humano é nulo e são zonas completamente inóspitas e nem foram atingidas por incêndios recentes (como a Laurisilva). Estas levadas são seculares, mas constato que nos últimos 2/3 anos o deslizamento de terras, enxurradas, etc. tem tido um aumento de frequência brutal. Algo, decidamente, está a mudar. Talvez seja um período de transformação em que a ilha está mais sujeita a erosão, da mesma forma que há centenas de anos enormes deslizamentos de terra provocaram as fajãs onde hoje vivem pequenas comunidades e temos terrenos cultivados...


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Nov 2012 às 12:41)

Bom dia caros colegas.
Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento por vezes moderado e ameaça chover. 
Hoje a Madeira acordou com temperaturas mais agradáveis...


----------



## Hawk (7 Nov 2012 às 18:47)

Um vídeo do "mar do Paúl"

http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/video/353513-paul-da-serra-tornou-a-encher-se-de-agua


----------



## Hugois (7 Nov 2012 às 20:21)

Bem a minha minima hoje foi de 11,8ºC ...atualmente sigo com 13ºC e a humidade a 87% ja a uns dois 3 dias que sigo com uma temperatura de 13ºC de manha e de noite...e muito vento como de costume


----------



## Hugois (7 Nov 2012 às 20:28)

Alguém sabe se é desta que vai chegar neve ou no minimo granizo ca a ilha? O frio já começa a chegar com sorte chega neve...gostava de ver...ja tenho saudades dela xD


----------



## alex vieria (7 Nov 2012 às 21:54)

Hugois disse:


> Alguém sabe se é desta que vai chegar neve ou no minimo granizo ca a ilha? O frio já começa a chegar com sorte chega neve...gostava de ver...ja tenho saudades dela xD



Bom, para cair neve no mês de novembro é muito pouco frequente a uns 4 anos atrás caiu neve no dia 02 de novembro, mas são exceções que acontecem devido aos caprichos do tempo.

Para cair neve as temperaturas onde tu moras, deverão estar em torno 7ºC-8ºC como mínimo. 

Normalmente os período de neve na Madeira estão associados a ventos de N, NE, NO, muitas vezes surge em momentos de pós frente fria, que faz trazer ar muito frio. E a que tomar em conta outras variáveis para que aconteçam dito fenómeno.

Normalmente as queda de neve acontecem com maior regularidade a partir de dezembro até março, mas nos meses de fevereiro e março se acumulam o maior nº de eventos com neve nas nossas serras.


----------



## ijv (8 Nov 2012 às 18:28)

Caiu granizo no Caniço
Autor:*Vivieiros Rodrigo*


----------



## Sunderlandz (8 Nov 2012 às 18:55)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e por vezes cai alguns aguaceiros...
Esta noite está mais fresco que o normal...


----------



## ijv (8 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

Por aqui sigo com 10.1ºC com tendencia a baixar, ainda mais
Temp Máxima de hoje 16,9°C às 13:51 	
Temp Minima de hoje 9,2°C às 02:44


----------



## Hugois (8 Nov 2012 às 20:15)

Sim é verdade que caiu granizo no caniço...aqui na minha casa tambem caiu granizo   esta a tornar-se um habito  granizo ja chegou agora falta a neve xD a minha minima hoje foram 11,2ºC sigo com 12,0ºC mas uma colega minha do curral diz que tao 10,5ºC la  querem ver que ainda vamos acordar com as serras brancas


----------



## Knyght (9 Nov 2012 às 10:17)

Lá se vão os mosquitos, ainda bem que arrefeceu!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (9 Nov 2012 às 10:51)

Knyght disse:


> Lá se vão os mosquitos, ainda bem que arrefeceu!!!



Bom dia caros colegas.
Ainda bem que os mosquitos já se foram!
Esta semana fartei-me de ser picado.

Mudando o assunto, sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, e já cairam cerca de *4 mm* desde a 00h.


----------



## ijv (9 Nov 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia,
Hoje não estava a espera de chuva .
Neste momento sigo com 11.3ºC e 12.0mm de precipitação.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Nov 2012 às 13:33)

Boa tarde! 

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco. Registo também períodos de sol.

A temperatura do ar ronda os 16ºC e a humidade os 70%.


Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## Hazores (13 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

bom dia,

depois de uma madrugada com alguma chuva (deve ter sido abundante, pois as ribeiras correm, mas eu não senti nada dormi bem!) agora o tempo apresenta-se com aguceiros fracos e o frio começa a fazer-se sentir...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Nov 2012 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Por aqui dia de chuva ou aguaceiros.

min - 12ºC
MAX - 18,6ºc
prec. - 8,8 mm


----------



## Hazores (14 Nov 2012 às 00:19)

boa noite,

por aqui também um dia de aguaceiros e alguns deles trouxeram os primeiros bagos de granizo da época... espero que continue pelo restante inverno.

esta entrada de massa de ar frio se é no mês de janeiro tinha sido bem intressante....


----------



## Afgdr (14 Nov 2012 às 08:01)

Bom dia! 

Na Lagoa, há cerca de 7 min, caiu granizo (e não foi pouco) e choveu fortemente.

Neste momento, também chove e o vento sopra moderado-fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.


É tudo... Uma boa quarta-feira!


----------



## Hazores (14 Nov 2012 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

por aqui durante a noite cairam alguns aguaceiros, alguns com granizo à mistura...

por agora e em agh os aguaceiros são menos frequentes, mas o frio continua...assim como o vento


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Dia fresco a frio com minima de 12,1ºC que registei em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, vento e aguaceiros. De salientar que já caíram alguns aguaceiros de granizo.


----------



## ijv (14 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

Bm dia, 

Por aqui um dia de inverno, com frio e a pouco começou a chover.
Temp atua 13.1ºC
Precipitção 1.5mm.
Humidade 74%


----------



## Azor (14 Nov 2012 às 12:18)

Bom dia amigos


Pelas minhas bandas aguaceiros fortes e que foram de granizo também. Pelas Cumeeiras, Serra Devassa e Pico do Carvão (zona da Sete Cidades) já se encontra alguma camada branca pela forte granizada segundo relatos de lavradores daqui da freguesia.
Parece que o vento vai aumentar nos grupos central e oriental para o fim do dia já que o aviso amarelo está válido para estas 7 ilhas dos Açores.

Tenho uma máxima actual de 11 º C

Saudações açorianas

*Edit:* cai de novo mais um aguaceiro forte/


----------



## Afgdr (14 Nov 2012 às 12:28)

Bom dia! 

Depois da queda de granizo e da chuva que ocorreram pela manhã, o tempo melhorou e neste momento, o céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens, está sol e o vento sopra fresco com rajadas.

 Ah, e está um dia frio (como o dia de ontem) ...



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira!


----------



## Azor (14 Nov 2012 às 18:40)

Boa noite

Nesta altura sigo com aguaceiros, vento e frio.

Os aguaceiros (alguns por vezes até fortes e de granizo) sucederam-se durante todo o dia, intercalando com alguns breves períodos de sol que nem deram para aquecer.

De momento registo uma máxima actual de 11 º C 


Saudações açorianas!


----------



## caboz (14 Nov 2012 às 20:44)

Alerta amarelo !


----------



## Afgdr (14 Nov 2012 às 21:47)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, a noite está a ser fria, com o céu a apresentar-se nublado, o vento a soprar fresco com rajadas e aguaceiros.

De relembrar que, o Grupo Central e o Grupo Oriental estão em *Alerta Amarelo* até às 18h00 de amanhã, com aviso de mau tempo na ordem do vento que deverá soprar FORTE a MUITO FORTE, devido à intensificação progressiva de um centro de altas pressões (anticiclone) que se encontra a NO do Arquipélago dos Açores e a uma corrente de ar frio.


Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## Hazores (14 Nov 2012 às 23:39)

boa noite,

por aqui o vento já sopra forte, os aguaceiros são menos frequentes, mas o frio continua....


----------



## Azor (14 Nov 2012 às 23:44)

Boa noite

Estou com aguaceiros por vezes fortes quando soprados pelo vento e muito frio. Alguns até são de algum granizo misturado com a água. Não entendo como não estamos em aviso amarelo para os aguaceiros...

O vento está soprando forte, mas prevê-se que aumente ainda mais durante as próximas horas.

É impressão minha ou a temperatura desceu mais? É que aqui já vou com uma máxima actual de *10 º C*. 

Noite bastante fria. Até já pus o meu forno de lenha na cozinha a arder para aquecer a casa

Despeço-me com uma santa e feliz noite para todos

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Afgdr (15 Nov 2012 às 02:34)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, a noite está fria, com o céu a apresentar-se com muita nebulosidade, o vento a soprar (muito) fresco com rajadas FORTES (por vezes MUITO FORTES) e aguaceiros.

 A temperatura do ar ronda os 11ºC.


Até amanhã... Uma boa quinta-feira a todos! 

*PS:* O vento está a intensificar-se...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Nov 2012 às 11:26)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui muito vento durante a noite e assim continua. O céu está muito nublado mas neste momento nao chove. Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros.
A temperatura subiu ligeiramente, registei uma minima de 12,8ºC desde as 0h


----------



## Knyght (15 Nov 2012 às 19:54)




----------



## icewoman (15 Nov 2012 às 19:59)

Boa noite,

Não vai passar ao lado , neste caso "por cima" da RAM?


----------



## marco_antonio (15 Nov 2012 às 20:08)

http://sat24.com/en/ce acho que nao mas...


----------



## icewoman (15 Nov 2012 às 20:22)

marco_antonio disse:


> http://sat24.com/en/ce acho que nao mas...




continuo sem ver ..o que estas a ver!parece me que nao vai atingir a RAM.

http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gmsat2


----------



## marco_antonio (15 Nov 2012 às 20:31)

icewoman disse:


> continuo sem ver ..o que estas a ver!parece me que nao vai atingir a RAM.
> 
> http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gmsat2



tambem nao vejo


----------



## Hazores (16 Nov 2012 às 00:48)

Boa noite.
pela zona oeste da ilha terceira chuva fraca toda a noite, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da noite...


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2012 às 01:35)

Boa noite

Por aqui confirmo a mesma chuva/e ou/aguaceiros e o vento também a soprar. Este evento pelos vistos ainda não nos abandonou completamente. 

Máxima actual : 15 º C

Saudações açorianas


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Pela minha zona de S. Miguel chuva desde ontem à noite soprada por vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas fortes de Norte.

Pra quem tinha previsto que hoje seria um dia de abertas e sol nos Açores enganou-se redondamente já que isto continua, e pelos vistos 2 Feira já canta de novo pelo arquipelago novamente mais uma frente pelas previsões. 

Por não haver ninguém a comentar das outras ilhas suponho (?) que deva de estar sol nas mesmas. 

Máxima actual de 14 º C (o frio insiste em ficar por cá)


Saudações açorianas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2012 às 11:53)

Bom dia. Aqui pela zona da Lagoa em geral muitas nuvens, tb algumas abertas e aguaceiros. Durante a noite por Santa Cruz os aguaceiros foram moderados.
Min foi de 14,1ºC


----------



## Afgdr (16 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade, o vento sopra bonançoso e por vezes caem uns aguaceiros fracos. Hoje, a noite não está tão fria relativamente à de ontem... 


Por agora é tudo...
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Afgdr (17 Nov 2012 às 00:45)

Boa noite, novamente!

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado (há cerca de 5 min). 

Neste momento, apenas chuva fraca/chuvisco.



Bem... É tudo. Um bom sábado a todos...


----------



## marcopaulo (17 Nov 2012 às 12:46)

Bom dia,
Neste momento na Horta céu limpo, vento fraco e a ponta do Pico apresenta se com neve, uma linda vista visto do Faial.


----------



## ijv (17 Nov 2012 às 12:51)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui esta um dia chuvoso, a temperatura esta no 14 graus com uma humidade de 83% e precipitação desde as 00:00 de 12.3mm


----------



## Afgdr (17 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Bom dia!

Na Lagoa, está uma manhã soalheira com o céu a apresentar-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento a soprar fraco.


Bom sábado!


----------



## Hazores (17 Nov 2012 às 14:41)

bom dia.

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira céu praticamente limpo, vento calmo e uma  temperatura muito agrdável....
Bom fim de semana...


----------



## Afgdr (18 Nov 2012 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, o céu apresenta-se quase limpo e estrelado e o vento sopra fraco.

A temperatura do ar ronda os 13ºC e a humidade os 97%.

Relativamente à tarde de hoje, o céu apresentou-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento manteve-se fraco.



Bom domingo!


----------



## Hugois (18 Nov 2012 às 15:45)

Bem pelos vistos para a semana voltaremos a ter animação... aqui as noites têm estado frias mas bem suportáveis  sigo com céu  nublado e sigo com 14,3ºC...winter is coming... Restinho de um bom fim de semana pessoal


----------



## Hazores (18 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

boa noite,

por aqui céu muito nublado, por enquanto não chove, mas já estamos em alerta amarelo devido à precipitação....


----------



## Afgdr (18 Nov 2012 às 21:39)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens e o vento sopra moderado.



Por agora é tudo...
Continuação de um bom domingo!


----------



## Hazores (18 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

já começou a chover...aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2012 às 10:46)

Bom dia o céu por aqui encontra-se muito nublado quase encoberto, já caíu alguma chuva, algum vento de sul e temperatura amena. Por volta das 8h registei 18ºC, a minima foi de 16,8ºC


----------



## Hugois (19 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

Alguém sabe me fazer uma previsão minimamente fiável para o tempo para sexta feira...precipitação vento etc? Agradecia se alguem me pudesse dar essa informação.. Cumprimentos de cá da ilha boa semana pessoal


----------



## Hazores (19 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

boa noite,

pela ilha terceira já se faz sentir o efeito do fluxo de norte, está uma noite fria....
céu sem nuvens, sem vento...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

Dados atuais:
 14,4ºC , 88% Hr, 1015,2 hpa, vento NNE a 5km/h chuva - 11,4 mm desde as 0h

Max - 18,4ºC
 Min - 14,2ºC


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2012 às 00:57)

Boa noite! 

Na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto e caíram alguns aguaceiros.


É tudo...
Uma boa terça-feira a todos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia

Céu nublado com abertas, algum sol. Min que tive foi de 11,8ºC, desde as 0h já caíram  0,6 mm de chuva


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2012 às 18:55)

Boa tarde! 

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Neste momento, a temperatura ronda os 14ºC...


Por agora é tudo...
Continuação de uma boa terça-feira!


----------



## Hugois (20 Nov 2012 às 20:37)

Boa noite...alguém sabe o que aconteceu ao pessoal habitual de ca do forum ( madeirenses) nunca mais apareceram por ca? cumprimentos pessoal


----------



## Afgdr (20 Nov 2012 às 21:02)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se limpo com poucas nuvens e o vento sopra fraco.

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje):

- Corvo: 2 mm
- Flores: 3 mm
- Faial: 2 mm
- Pico: 1 mm
- São Jorge: 2 mm
- Graciosa: 0,3 mm
- Terceira: 0,4 mm
- São Miguel: 2 mm
- Santa Maria: 7 mm


Continuação de uma boa noite a todos!


----------



## tripado (20 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

Hugo sabes como é , o pessoal so aparece quando temos animacao 

Ja agora no Funchal chove bem fraquinho, 3,6 mm acumulados.



Hugois disse:


> Boa noite...alguém sabe o que aconteceu ao pessoal habitual de ca do forum ( madeirenses) nunca mais apareceram por ca? cumprimentos pessoal


----------



## marco_antonio (20 Nov 2012 às 22:46)

tripado disse:


> Hugo sabes como é , o pessoal so aparece quando temos animacao
> 
> Ja agora no Funchal chove bem fraquinho, 3,6 mm acumulados.



sempre por aqui mais ca mais la mas sempre 

ja agora com chuva fraca pelo funchal a espacos


----------



## icewoman (20 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

marco_antonio disse:


> sempre por aqui mais ca mais la mas sempre
> 
> ja agora com chuva fraca pelo funchal a espacos





Boa noite colegas,

eu tambem estou sempre por aqui..apenas vou seguindoos posts


----------



## ijv (20 Nov 2012 às 23:11)

Eu tenho colocado alguns post  e sempre online


----------



## icewoman (20 Nov 2012 às 23:30)

ijv disse:


> Eu tenho colocado alguns post  e sempre online



Chove por aí?


----------



## alex vieria (20 Nov 2012 às 23:55)

Boa noite,

Para informar ao pessoal que ainda estou vivo, mas sigo o fórum todos os dias, aqui contínuo com precipitação sempre fraca desde ao meio-dia, com breves paragens e as vezes cai chuvisco de molhar "tontos" o meu acumulado até agora é de 8,1mm.


----------



## icewoman (20 Nov 2012 às 23:58)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Para informar ao pessoal que ainda estou vivo, mas sigo o fórum todos os dias, aqui contínuo com precipitação sempre fraca desde ao meio-dia, com breves paragens e as vezes cai chuvisco de molhar "tontos" o meu acumulado até agora é de 8,1mm.





Nas zonas altas são roque chove de forma moderada.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

Das 23h às 0h caiu muita precipitação nas vertentes norte da ilha da Madeira:

24,2mm - Santana;
22,4mm - Santo da Serra;
22,2mm - S.Jorge, Santana;
13,5mm - Lombo da Terça;
10,4mm - S.Vicente.


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Nov 2012 às 02:33)

Boa noite colegas...
Sigo com chuva fraca a moderada desde as 23:40...


----------



## icewoman (21 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

bom dia,

parece que para dia 24/25 teremos precipitacao forte..sinceramente gostava que a previsao mudasse para termos uma pausa ..tem chovido regularmente , especial norte.


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Nov 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia...
Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e sem chuva.
Entre as 18h e as 11h acumulei um total de *40.2mm*, sendo que, quase metade desse valor caiu entre as 23h e as 00h.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Nov 2012 às 11:19)

Bom dia, céu nublado com abertas. Minima de 11,3ºC


----------



## Azor (21 Nov 2012 às 11:43)

Bom dia

Estou com abertas de momento mas algum frio. A minha mínima de hoje foi de 10 º C 

Próximas horas irão trazer chuva forte aos Açores a começar já ao final dessa tarde e estendendo-se pelo dia de amanhã.

Saudações açorianas


----------



## Azor (21 Nov 2012 às 12:37)

Está em vigor um aviso laranja para precipitação para o arquipélago dos Açores e um aviso amarelo para a ondulação (Flores e Corvo) a começar às 00h:00 de hoje no grupo Ocidental e estendendo-se posteriormente aos restantes grupos.









 

[


----------



## Afgdr (21 Nov 2012 às 15:16)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso a moderado.

Vigora um * Alerta Laranja * na ordem da precipitação que deverá ser por vezes forte em todos os Grupos e na ordem da ondulação para o Grupo Ocidental. Mais informacões em:

- www.facebook.com/SRPCBA
- www.meteo.pt/pt

Por agora é tudo...
Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira!


----------



## Hazores (22 Nov 2012 às 00:31)

Boa noite,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira já se faz sentir algum vento

As previsões não são as melhores para as próximas horas nos Açores, vamos aguardar....

deixo aqui os diversos alertas emitidos pelo SRBPCA



> Civil: Precipitação forte em todas as ilhas
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o
> Instituto de Meteorologia e na sequência do aviso anterior, prevê-se:
> ...



que tenham uma boa noite pois amanhã, por estas ilhas iremos ter animação....


----------



## AzoreanShark (22 Nov 2012 às 00:47)

Na Ribeira Grande já se sentem umas rajadas de 70 Km/h ( estimativa )... Sinto as árvores em volta já a fazer bastante barulho.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Nov 2012 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, chove e o vento sopra (muito) fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.


É tudo...Uma boa quinta-feira a todos!


----------



## Azor (22 Nov 2012 às 00:57)

Boa noite

Aqui já chove na minha zona e o vento sopra forte com rajadas fortes.

Máxima actual de 16 º C

Saudações açorianas


----------



## marcopaulo (22 Nov 2012 às 02:14)

Boa noite,
Neste momento na Horta, vento forte e periodos de chuva por vezes com alguma intensidade

Temperatura do ar: 16ºC
Humidade: 82%


----------



## Afgdr (22 Nov 2012 às 02:39)

Boa noite!

Segundo o aviso meteorológico nº 90 da SRPCBA e o IM, não só a precipitação por vezes forte, como também o vento forte com rajadas até 90 km/h e a forte ondulação afetarão os três Grupos.

Por isso, nos Grupos Ocidental, Central e Oriental, vigoram:

- um *Alerta Laranja* para a PRECIPITAÇÃO;
- um *Alerta Amarelo* para o VENTO;
- um *Alerta Amarelo* para a AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA.


Mais informacões em:
- www.meteo.pt/pt
- www.facebook.com/SRPCBA


Até logo!


----------



## Hazores (22 Nov 2012 às 10:35)

bom dia,

o dia amanheceu?! bem parace ainda noite....

chuva, vento e grande ondulação o efeito do sistema depressionário já se faz sentir....

nas flores e no corvo já tem bons acumulados de precipitação, no grupo central começou a acumular apartir das 09h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto, muito vento e chuva, embora por enquanto  a chuva ainda nao seja muito forte


----------



## fablept (22 Nov 2012 às 12:24)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> o dia amanheceu?! bem parace ainda noite....
> 
> ...



Por acaso hoje quando acordei às 8h, pensei que ainda era meio da noite bahh 

Em Ponta Delgada só caiu uns pingos, mas tá mesmo desagradável.


----------



## Hazores (22 Nov 2012 às 12:55)

bom dia,

por aqui chove, não com muita intensidade...mas é uma constante.

As previsões apontam para um agravamento para a tarde de hoje..


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2012 às 13:19)

Muita chuva no grupo ocidental dos Açores.
*87,2mm* nas últimas 24h, embora o grosso da precipitação tenha caído nas últimas horas.

Vê-se uma cascata a cair da falésia junto nas Lajes das Flores:


----------



## dunio9 (22 Nov 2012 às 14:22)

Por aqui na zona da Praia da Vitoria, vento forte com rajadas, chove intensamente!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2012 às 15:05)

dunio9 disse:


> Por aqui na zona da Praia da Vitoria, vento forte com rajadas, chove intensamente!



Neste momento deverá ser o Grupo Central o mais atingindo ainda que seja as vertentes mais voltadas a Noroeste e Norte das ilhas a serem mais afectadas.
Olhando ao satélite e á previsão dos modelos parece-me claro que o pior já passou !


----------



## Afgdr (22 Nov 2012 às 18:46)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, chove (embora a precipitação seja fraca), o vento sopra forte com rajadas fortes e o mar está alteroso.


Por agora é tudo...
Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira!


----------



## Afgdr (22 Nov 2012 às 19:51)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, chove e o vento continua a soprar forte com rajadas fortes.

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje):

- Corvo: 35 mm
- Flores: 87 mm
- Faial: 17 mm
- Pico: 16 mm
- São Jorge: 6 mm
- Graciosa: 8 mm
- Terceira: 9 mm
- São Miguel: 3 mm
- Santa Maria: 0 mm


Continuação de uma boa noite a todos!


----------



## Knyght (22 Nov 2012 às 21:03)

Chuva muito forte prevista para domingo. Atendendo a situação creio que para o período 11h de sábado, até às 17h, é situação já para *Estar Preparado*


----------



## Daniel253 (22 Nov 2012 às 21:16)

Knyght disse:


> Chuva muito forte prevista para domingo. Atendendo a situação creio que para o período 11h de sábado, até às 17h, é situação já para *Estar Preparado*



Para os açores ou para madeira?


----------



## Knyght (22 Nov 2012 às 21:28)

Daniel253 disse:


> Para os açores ou para madeira?



Madeira, peço desculpa não estar a seguir os Açores.


----------



## icewoman (22 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

Knyght disse:


> Chuva muito forte prevista para domingo. Atendendo a situação creio que para o período 11h de sábado, até às 17h, é situação já para *Estar Preparado*





é para sabado ou domingo?


----------



## Knyght (22 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

Até as 17h de Domingo!


----------



## LMCG (22 Nov 2012 às 22:36)

Boas,

Isto por aqui na Graciosa esteve ruim durante todo o dia, muita chuva, a SATA cancelou e o vento no PE da Serra Branca chegou a ultrapassar os 160km/h por volta da 14h15... 

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (22 Nov 2012 às 22:45)

Luís, este ano o inverno chegou, cedo, e com força.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Nov 2012 às 23:04)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se com muita nebulosidade e o vento sopra muito fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.  Também, é de salientar que há uma forte agitação marítima.

Nota: O *alerta laranja* para precipitação forte está em vigor até às 00h00 UTC de 23/11/2012.


Por agora é tudo...
Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## Wessel27 (22 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Boa noite 

Dizer que aqui por Angra durante todo o dia tem chovido de forma constante e tem havido rajadas bem fortes ao nível da Nadine ... Estive ontem à noite na zona da Silveira e as ondas estavam extremamente altas ... Saudações a todos


----------



## Hazores (22 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

Boas,

também agora na zona oeste da ilha terceira leveantou-se muito vento de norte, vento forte, com rajadas muito fortes... e chuva constante...

está uma daquelas noites de inverno...que já algum tempo que não fazia....


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, e está um noite fresquinha.
Parece que este fim de semana promete muita chuva para a Madeira, especialmente para as encostas norte...Uma situação para ir acompanhando..


----------



## LMCG (22 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Knyght disse:


> Luís, este ano o inverno chegou, cedo, e com força.



É verdade Knyght... venho agora da Sala de Comando da Central onde estive a consultar o histórico de vento no SCADA da ENERCON e isto não está para brincadeiras! Ainda à cerca de uma hora estavamos com rajadas máximas superiores a 140km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## faroeste (23 Nov 2012 às 00:02)

Boa Noite.
Pela Zona Norte do Concelho de Angra Muito Muito vento de Norte, com alguma chuva.

Segundo o alerta do instituto de meteorologia o alerta atualizado às 17:54 dava amarelo para ondulação e Laranja Chuva, mas o vento deve estar verde para eles.
boa noite.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

Boa noite...

Destaco no momento o vento que sopra moderado a fresco com rajadas e a forte ondulação marítima.

Nota: O *alerta amarelo* para a agitação marítima está em vigor até às 02h00 UTC de 23/11/2012.


Uma boa sexta-feira a todos!


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 09:24)

Hoje as previsões já reduziram drasticamente a precipitação por hora, contudo estão previstas quase 48h de chuva, o que pela acumulação poderá trazer efeitos graves.


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2012 às 13:03)

Boa tarde

Depois das chuvadas e dos ventos fortes das últimas horas sigo de momento com céu com algumas abertas e ainda aguaceiros com vento a soprar de N ainda comm rajadas.
A humidade e a temperatura também estão mais baixas que ontem. 

Temperatura actual: 16 º C
Humidade Relativa:  68%

Felizmente vamos ter uns dias de sol (que também é óptimo) já que muita chuva também faz mal e tem de haver um equilíbrio. O que gosto mais nesta estação são as temperaturas que já se fazem fresquinhas por aqui 

Saudações a todos e óptimo fim de semana


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 13:05)

> Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Madeira
> Madeira-Costa Norte
> Vermelho	Precipitação	Periodos de chuva forte ou aguaceiros fortes
> Válido entre 2012-11-24 18:00:00 e 2012-11-25 11:59:59 (hora UTC)
> ...



Aviso Vermelho lá vou ter de ir trabalhar!


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 13:16)

Os Avisos Vermelhos, são essenciais a população pois dão a conhecer uma elevada probabilidade de eventos com parâmetros especiais.
Isto implica, que a população civil, instituições públicas, tenham tempo para precaver bens e pessoas o melhor possível!
Respeite as orientações e sobretudo evite deslocar-se durante o período do Aviso Vermelho, pois aumenta substancialmente o risco. Coloquem por isso em lugares o mais seguros possível e lembrem-se, primeiro as pessoas o resto tudo arranja-se!
Válido entre 2012-11-24 18:00:00 e 2012-11-25 11:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## caboz (23 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

ALERTA VERMELHO!!!!!!


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 14:16)




----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2012 às 14:50)

Não se concentrem na questão dos modelos colocarem mais ou menos precipitação, como é um evento convectivo e orografico os modelos terão graves dificuldades em acertar nas quantidadesm e ainda pior, na distribuição.


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 14:56)

Visto que os avisos já se encontram lançados, é importante as pessoas visitarem frequentemente o site da Proteção Civil: http://www.procivmadeira.pt ;

Depois deverão consultar este panfleto: http://images.procivmadeira.pt/images/stories/info_pub/inundacoes.pdf ;
Para quem conhece inglês poderá seguir este:
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/guide/weather/severe-weather-advice ;

É altamente irresponsável não precaver-se e colocar as equipas de socorro em perigo


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

Mais um aviso severo por precipitação orográfica... vamos ver como se comporta a ilha no escoamento da água. 

Para mim é interessante à distância porque a Madeira é do mesmo tamanho que o concelho de Loulé só que tem uma montanha enorme no meio.


----------



## Art-J (23 Nov 2012 às 16:43)

Agreste disse:


> Mais um aviso severo por precipitação orográfica... vamos ver como se comporta a ilha no escoamento da água.
> 
> Para mim é interessante à distância porque a Madeira é do mesmo tamanho que o concelho de Loulé só que tem uma montanha enorme no meio.



A ilha em si comportar-se-ia bem, a orografia da Madeira foi formada por regimes de precipitação muito superiores às actuais. O problema foram os crimes cometidos principalmente na última década a nível de ordenamento do território e de engenharia ambiental.

Que repara, tudo o que podia ser feito mal foi. Não só deixaram construir casas dentro de ribeiros como até se fizeram campos de futebol, quarteis de bombeiros e centros de saúde.. dentro de leitos de cheia estrangulando cursos de água. Como se isso não bastasse, entubaram todos os cursos de água com betão armado, o que é tipo a pior coisa que se pode fazer e vai contra todos os fundamentos técnicos. Temos agora a ilha cheia de canalizações de água tipo tabogans onde a água ganha velocidade e com qualquer obstrução galga o entubamento. E como se não bastasse, as empresas de construção civil usam o que ainda sobra dos leitos de ribeira intactos para servir de aterros logísticos e fonte de inertes. 

Ou seja, um aluvião como o de 2010, tendo acontecido umas décadas antes, não teria causado qualquer problema de maior, porque sinceramente, quase sem excepção todos os prejuízos decorrentes nos últimos 10-15 anos foram devido a engenharia e política de ordenamento feitas em cima do joelho por gente intelectualmente limitada.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 17:04)

Construir como na Holanda, roubando espaço ao mar tornaria a expansão dos aglomerados populacionais possível. Não é esse o princípio das fajãs?

Os belgas também têm coisas bem feitas nos rios Mosa e Escalda.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 17:19)

Primeiras tentativas de organizar trovoadas...


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Nov 2012 às 17:31)

Estou com mau pressentimento em relação à Madeira...todo o cuidado é pouco!


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 17:59)

[/IMG]







Não espere pelas autoridades para fazer prevenção, limpe o que é seu nos escoamentos de água!


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2012 às 18:08)

Art-J disse:


> A ilha em si comportar-se-ia bem, a orografia da Madeira foi formada por regimes de precipitação muito superiores às actuais. O problema foram os crimes cometidos principalmente na última década a nível de ordenamento do território e de engenharia ambiental.



A Madeira tem um grave problema de mau ordenamento do seu território.
O problema não é o mau tempo em si ou a orografia da ilha, porque se fosse assim, em qualquer espaço do mundo que tivesse uma orografia acidentada sempre que chovesse haveria desgraças e as coisas felizmente não são assim. Aqui por exemplo, nem sempre é assim mas na Madeira já é quase sempre assim.

O que existe na Madeira é antes uma péssima gestão do espaço disponível na ilha que posteriormente tem as consequências que tem, portanto tudo  que possa acontecer na ilha o homem é que tem a culpa e não o clima, porque a pressão do aumento populacional que existe naquela ilha, é que provoca uma deficiente ocupação humana dos solos, levada a cabo sem qualquer planificação ou conhecimento da área ocupada, daí resultando riscos vários ao nível geológico, com deslizamentos e derrocadas de vertentes, que podem ter como consequência a perda de vidas humanas e outros prejuízos materiais, diferente por exemplo dos Açores onde aqui o espaço aliado a uma orografia igualmente acidentada de algumas ilhas, exigiu um cuidado diferente na implantação de grande parte dos povoados açorianos, respeitando mais o espaço da orografia envolvente, e com ela caminhando também de maneira diferente a grande maioria da implantação do seu povoado, mas claro que existem também aqui excepções (ainda que poucas) tal como na Madeira. 
Veja-se também que muitos dos solos da Madeira estão fragilizados pelos passados incêndios de verão, e que unidos a chuvas fortes poderão ter também consequências desastrosas. 

Neste contexto, e sabendo que a ilha tem um grave problema de ocupação ao nível do seu ordenamento territorial, deverá se desejar que as consequências sejam mínimas ao nível da quantidade de precipitação prevista para as próximas horas naquele arquipélago e não desejar-se eventos catastróficos como se leu por aqui só porque se quer ou porque se gosta, porque quem perde sempre as suas casas e os seus haveres nestas catástrofes são sempre os inocentes, e curiosamente nunca são aqueles que desejam aqui no fórum que venham tais eventos, ou não residissem os mesmos em zonas perigosas porque já sabem o que a casa gasta. Eu próprio sofro todos os dias por aqui, riscos geológicos bastante elevados onde possuo uma moradia pelo mesmo motivo, causados por dias de chuvas persistentes e aliados a tremores de terra, onde são quase sempre fatais, e nessas situações desejo sempre que tudo passe ao lado porque aqui já estamos familiarizados há séculos com estas ocorrências.

Esperemos que tudo passe ao lado e que não passe disso mesmo, de uma simples previsão.


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 18:09)

*Previsão oficial do ECMFW*, pelo site Foreca, modelo principal do IM e sustentado por este mas não gratuito.


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2012 às 18:20)

Knyght disse:


> Previsão oficial do IM



Esta figura obviamente *não é uma previsão oficial do IM*!

Isso é uma figura do site Foreca.

De facto esse gráfico corresponde a uma saída do modelo do ECMWF, provavelmente a maior e melhor referência que o IM utiliza (embora não o único), e deverá coincidir com os valores que aparecem nas cartas do IM para esse modelo.

Mas não vamos confundir origens dos produtos, um bocadinho de rigor sff!


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2012 às 18:20)

Knyght disse:


> Previsão oficial do IM






desculpa Knight nao sei analisar esses numeros..é por hora ..de 3 em 3h?


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2012 às 18:21)

Boa noite sigo com alguns aguaceiros embora já fracos e o vento sopra bonançoso e moderado de N.

A temperatura máxima está nos 15 º C

Continuação de uma óptima Sexta Feira a todos


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 18:24)

rozzo disse:


> Esta figura obviamente não é uma previsão oficial do IM!
> 
> Isso é uma figura do site Foreca.
> 
> ...



Tal como dizes-te o modelo é o mesmo, é o único que vais buscar a informação em gráfico, se tens outra forma é só dizer. O modelo é o mesmo, as cartas são as mesmas, é o mesmo!

icewoman, esquerda é a temperatura ºC e linha vermelha, direita precipitação mm/6h e colunas azuis e em baixo vento com direção, intensidade em m/s


----------



## vitamos (23 Nov 2012 às 18:24)

icewoman disse:


> desculpa Knight nao sei analisar esses numeros..é por hora ..de 3 em 3h?



6 em 6h, a escala está marcada em cima. Reforça-se (como o rozzo bem disse) que esse é apenas um output do ECMWF e que o IM tem outras ferramentas nomeadamente mesoscalares.


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2012 às 18:29)

Knyght disse:


> Tal como dizes-te o modelo é o mesmo, é o único que vais buscar a informação em gráfico, se tens outra forma é só dizer. O modelo é o mesmo, as cartas são as mesmas, é o mesmo!



Acabaste de dizer.

O modelo é o mesmo. O modelo do ECMWF, é essa a sua origem. 
http://www.ecmwf.int/

O modelo não é do IM. Não é o IM que distribui estes valores para outros sites como o Foreca. Qualquer pessoa/entidade que pague para ter acesso aos dados do modelo faz o que quiser com ele e apresenta como quiser, como o GFS ou outro qualquer. É isso que faz o IM, e provavelmente quem gere o site Foreca.

Portanto, o que tu colocaste é a apresentação dos dados desse modelo pelo site FORECA.
www.foreca.com

O IM tem acesso aos mesmos dados e apresenta-os na sua página também, de outra forma.
www.meteo.pt

Portanto... Obviamente, esses valores, sejam em que forma for, gráfico, mapa, são se quiseres chamar *previsões oficiais do ECMWF*.

Insistir que isto é uma previsão oficial do IM quando o conteúdo que apresentas é de outro site ou é pura teimosia, ou então é porque tens de te informar um pouco mais sobre o assunto, porque estás bastante equivocado!


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 18:37)

Adicionando o que é efectivamente o ECMWF:



> The European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts (ECMWF, the Centre) is an independent intergovernmental organisation *supported by 34 States*. Its Member States are:
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Kingdom .



É uma vergonha comparares um modelo gratuito como o GFS em que toda a sua informação é disponibilizada gratuitamente com o ECMWF.

Eu já modo para previsões oficial do ECMWF no outro post, colocando a frente sustentado pelo IM de Portugal e modelo principal do IM, de onde depois corre o sub-produto Aladin de mesoescala.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2012 às 18:47)

Knight, corrigiram-te uma afirmação inexacta, o IM nem apresenta previsões oficiais dessa forma, e o IM não usa apenas o ECMWF (baixa resolução), usa outros modelos também, Aladin e Arome (alta resolução) e se calhar até foi este último a despoletar o aviso vermelho. 

Custa muito aceitar uma correcção ao que disseste ? É tão simples como em vez de teres dito "previsão oficial do IM" teres dito, previsão da Foreca, que usa dados do ECMWF (com tratamento), um dos modelos que o IM usa. Quando alguém corrige algo menos correcto que afirmo, eu agradeço a correcção.

*Mas de qualquer forma, o que interessa, como até já foi dito umas páginas atrás, o montante de precipitação dos modelos é um bocado irrelevante nesta altura e neste contexto, ainda para mais num global como o ECMWF. Os modelos servem para nos mostrar que há potencial para bastante precipitação, mas uma célula tanto pode passar ao lado como deixar 10 ou 100mm. Se já é muito complicado prever precipitação em situações de instabilidade convectiva, numa região de montanha muito mais devido ao efeito orográfico.*


----------



## Afgdr (23 Nov 2012 às 18:47)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco-bonançoso.

*COMUNICADO** - Tempo severo no Arquipélago da Madeira*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


Por agora é tudo...
Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira!


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 19:01)

*Vince* já está retificado, contudo são pormenores que não vejo qual a admiração, tom exacerbado da discussão...

Vou continuar a fazer o seguimento, e aos que poderem, moderadores e administradores do site, a vossa colaboração.


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 19:10)

Infelizmente não é nítido.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2012 às 19:10)

No fórum quando entramos num evento de algum risco, a moderação entra em "safe mode". Há pessoas que ficam nervosas e preocupadas, exigimos rigor no que se diz, que é para não haver confusões ou inexactidões que extravasem daqui. Regressemos ao seguimento e que tudo aconteça ao lado.


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2012 às 19:14)

Knyght disse:


> Infelizmente não é nítido.







Aqui neste modelo até nem parece tão mau o cenário...pelo que vi o pico da precipitacao será entre as 21H-03h Domingo, cujos valores sao elevados.


Eu como acho que alguns colegas do forum já se aperceberam ( que vivo numa zona de risco) estou a pensar passar a noite perto do casino /ajuda nas casa de uns amigos..penso que ai é seguro ou entao no garajau na recta do garajau na casa de um familiar


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2012 às 19:52)

*Protecção Civil pede atitude cívica à população*


> O presidente da Protecção Civil da Madeira reconheceu esta sexta-feira existirem zonas fragilizadas na região, mas "referenciadas", pedindo à população uma "atitude cívica" na sequência do aviso vermelho emitido pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> "Há zonas que estão mais fragilizadas e essas zonas estão perfeitamente referenciadas", afirmou Luís Neri, numa conferência de imprensa após uma reunião do Centro de Coordenação Operacional, que juntou várias entidades, na sede da Protecção Civil regional, no Funchal.
> 
> ...



*"Vulnerabilidades podiam ser menores se governo tivesse aprendido com tragédias" *


> O investigador do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa, Raimundo Quintal, afirmou esta sexta-feira que as vulnerabilidades da região poderiam ser menores se o Governo da Madeira tivesse aprendido com tragédias anteriores.
> 
> "Num momento em que a Madeira poderá voltar a ser fustigada por chuvas e ventos fortes, é importante referir que as vulnerabilidades poderiam ser bem menores se o Governo Regional tivesse humildemente aprendido com o temporal de 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 e os incêndios de Agosto de 2010 e Julho de 2012", refere Raimundo Quintal num texto colocado na sua página do Facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (23 Nov 2012 às 20:38)




----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Knyght disse:


>



Acho que ainda podem ser valores inferiores a esses de 40 e tais mm


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

Hirlam saído do forno... uns pozinhos de escala a vermelho (50-100mm) nas encostas norte da ilha na madrugada de sábado para domingo (06:00 AM).






O passo seguinte não fica muito distante do Porto Santo...


----------



## Azathoth (23 Nov 2012 às 21:34)

Azor disse:


> A Madeira tem um grave problema de mau ordenamento do seu território.
> O problema não é o mau tempo em si ou a orografia da ilha, porque se fosse assim, em qualquer espaço do mundo que tivesse uma orografia acidentada sempre que chovesse haveria desgraças e as coisas felizmente não são assim. Aqui por exemplo, nem sempre é assim mas na Madeira já é quase sempre assim.
> 
> O que existe na Madeira é antes uma péssima gestão do espaço disponível na ilha que posteriormente tem as consequências que tem, portanto tudo  que possa acontecer na ilha o homem é que tem a culpa e não o clima, porque a pressão do aumento populacional que existe naquela ilha, é que provoca uma deficiente ocupação humana dos solos, levada a cabo sem qualquer planificação ou conhecimento da área ocupada, daí resultando riscos vários ao nível geológico, com deslizamentos e derrocadas de vertentes, que podem ter como consequência a perda de vidas humanas e outros prejuízos materiais, diferente por exemplo dos Açores onde aqui o espaço aliado a uma orografia igualmente acidentada de algumas ilhas, exigiu um cuidado diferente na implantação de grande parte dos povoados açorianos, respeitando mais o espaço da orografia envolvente, e com ela caminhando também de maneira diferente a grande maioria da implantação do seu povoado, mas claro que existem também aqui excepções (ainda que poucas) tal como na Madeira.
> ...



O problema é que o ordenamento do território na Madeira é uma coisa extremamente difícil de se organizar dado que simplesmente existe demasiada população para um pequeno espaço. Só a ilha da Madeira tem 260 mil pessoas residentes, sem contar com o número de touristas que devem ser alguns milhares. E tem uma área de 740 km2. E dessa área provavelmente apenas uns 15% ou menos é seguro construir um prédio. Nos Açores tens uma densidade populacional bem menor. Basta veres que tens 9 ilhas para 264 mil habitantes. E a orografia dos Açores é menos acidentada.

Mas lá se cometeram erros graves na Madeira, isso não desminto.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Nov 2012 às 22:51)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco-bonançoso.

Precipitação acumulada (entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje):

- Corvo: 26 mm
- Flores: 24 mm
- Faial: 25 mm
- Pico: 29 mm
- São Jorge: 15 mm
- Graciosa: 20 mm
- Terceira: 39 mm
- São Miguel: 19 mm
- Santa Maria: 5 mm 

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## alex vieria (23 Nov 2012 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

Atualmente não chove a uns 20 min. Mas desde às 20:40h que choveu de forma fraca e persistente, mas agora tudo mais calmo, entretanto já levou um acumulado de 3,4mm.

Tempo atual:
Temp: 19,1ºC
Hr: 95%
Vento fraco de quadrante SSO, média de 8,9 km/h com rajada máx de 26,2 km/h.
Precipitação acumulada 3,4mm

Nota: A temperatua aumento 1ºC nos últimos minutos e com tendência a aumentar.


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 00:08)

Boa noite.
Sigo com nublado, vento fraco e sem precipitação até o momento.


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Nov 2012 às 01:13)

boa noite,sigo com ceu muito nublado vento fraco e chuva fraca, a cerca de 20 minutos atras caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas de curta duracao.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Nov 2012 às 01:39)

Boa noite!

Para uma melhor consulta dos avisos meteorológicos para o Arquipélago da Madeira, abaixo estão as tabelas que se encontram na versão HTML do site do IM (www.meteo.pt/pt).

*Madeira - Costa Norte*






*Madeira - Porto Santo*






*Madeira - Regiões Montanhosas*






*Madeira - Costa Sul*





Que tudo corra pelo melhor... Bom sábado!


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 09:56)

Bom dia caros colegas.
Sigo com céu nublado e vento fraco. Comparando com os outros concelhos da costa sul que já têm bons acumulados, por aqui ainda não ocorreu precipitação que ficasse registada na estação, apenas uns pingos a ameaçar... Segundo as previsões, para a noite de hoje, isto é capaz de piorar em termos de chuva e vento. Só espero que não seja nada de extremo!


----------



## ijv (24 Nov 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui um dia com muito nevoeiro, e alguma chuva.
Temp 15,3
Precipitação de hoje 18,9mm 
 Húmidade 97%


----------



## Knyght (24 Nov 2012 às 12:03)

Pode ser que haja um milagre e não toque:


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 12:08)

Knyght disse:


> Pode ser que haja um milagre e não toque:
> 
> 
> em algumas modelos existe a possibilidade da RAM nao "levar" com as manchas mais preocupantes...no entanto acho que o pico da precipitacao aerá entre as 04h-10h quando antes era das 00h ate ás 6h


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

Sigo com céu quase limpo e o vento aos poucos vai aumentando de intensidade...


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 14:28)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com céu quase limpo e o vento aos poucos vai aumentando de intensidade...



Tens uma boa vista para a Ribeira de Machico...e talvez para o Mar tambem não?

Vai tirando umas fotos..


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 14:35)

Aqui está a vista para o mar.


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 14:39)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Aqui está a vista para o mar.



vendo estas imagens ninguém imagina ao que se aproxima..oxalá passe mais ao lado ou fique no mar..já nem sei o que digo.

Hoje de tarde ja não fico em casa..vou ficar pela Ajuda


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 14:41)

No DN Madeira informam que a precipitacao será superior á do 20 Fevereiro.


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 14:52)

icewoman disse:


> No DN Madeira informam que a precipitacao será superior á do 20 Fevereiro.



Até poderá ser!
Mas ninguém sabe se é num curto ou longo espaço de tempo...
Todos nós já sabemos o que está para vir, e simplesmente temos é que esperar para ver o que acontece.
Mas sem alarmismos!


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 14:56)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Até poderá ser!
> Mas ninguém sabe se é num curto ou longo espaço de tempo...
> Todos nós já sabemos o que está para vir, e simplesmente temos é que esperar para ver o que acontece.
> Mas sem alarmismos!





Dizes sem alarmismos, mas é dificil quando se vive numa zona de risco!


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 14:57)

http://www.sat24.com/en/ce?ir=false

Penso que já sabem do link...mas pronto..vale sempre a pena relembrar.


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 15:07)

stormy disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/en/ce?ir=false
> 
> Penso que já sabem do link...mas pronto..vale sempre a pena relembrar.





A que horas sai a proxima actualizaçao da previsao nos modelos?


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2012 às 15:20)

icewoman disse:


> A que horas sai a proxima actualizaçao da previsao nos modelos?



O GFS começa a sair às 15:30. O UKMO por volta das 16:00 e o ECMWF às 18:00.


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 16:00)

David sf disse:


> O GFS começa a sair às 15:30. O UKMO por volta das 16:00 e o ECMWF às 18:00.





Os meteogramas do GFS ainda não estao actualizados?

parece me que a situaçao da RAM melhorou ligeiramente..


----------



## afranquinho (24 Nov 2012 às 16:48)

Por cá apenas chuva ligeira. Fotos orientadas para o Monte (funchal), tiradas a partir dos edificios D.João:


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 16:53)

Bem vindo Afranquinho!

Contamos contigo para seguir este evento...quantos mais melhor!


Para já e de realçar uma célula vigorosa a oeste da Ilha, aparenta ser uma célula bem organizada, talvez algo severa..veremos se chega ou não á Ilha.


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

boas, um vizinho por aqui eheh, neste momento o ceu a ficar mais escuro e ja se sente algum vento por vezes moderado,julgo que teremos chuva dentro em pouco


----------



## afranquinho (24 Nov 2012 às 17:16)

Venha ela, só tenho pena das potencias fatalidades que possam aparecer derivado da péssima gestão da parte do nosso governo :/

Com sorte não seguirá as previsões iniciais. 

Ja acompanho o fórum desde o fatídico 20  de fevereiro (felizmente na altura tinha um nokia com 3G e conseguia usar a web mesmo com a rede congestionada, já que na madeira quase tudo ainda usa 2G) e era aqui que vinha caçar as "noticias" mais certas, em vez dos exageros da TV (especialmente TVI que insistia em re-passar as piores imagens de 5 a 5 minutos, em vez de actualizar com as imagens em tempo real).

Hoje lá decidi fazer o registo


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 17:22)

afranquinho disse:


> Venha ela, só tenho pena das potencias fatalidades que possam aparecer derivado da péssima gestão da parte do nosso governo :/
> 
> Com sorte não seguirá as previsões iniciais.
> 
> ...





Sê bem vindo ao forum colega...

esperemos que aquela celula a oeste não chegue á RAM...já basta o que esta previsto


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 17:30)

icewoman disse:


> Sê bem vindo ao forum colega...
> 
> esperemos que aquela celula a oeste não chegue á RAM...já basta o que esta previsto



Pois...mas ela aproxima-se e está vivinha da silva..

Veremos o que vai acontecer...esta noite talvez seja uma boa ideia o pessoal não sair assim muito á rua, e caso alguem tenha de sair, evite passar em estradas muito ingremes ou proximas ao mar....e conduza com precaução e sem ideias de aventuras..

Já agora...penso ser um aviso importante, caso possam, não deixem os carros estacionados na rua, mas sim nas vossas garagens/propriedades...


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Nov 2012 às 17:34)

stormy disse:


> Pois...mas ela aproxima-se e está vivinha da silva..
> 
> Veremos o que vai acontecer...esta noite talvez seja uma boa ideia o pessoal não sair assim muito á rua, e caso alguem tenha de sair, evite passar em estradas muito ingremes ou proximas ao mar....e conduza com precaução e sem ideias de aventuras..
> 
> Já agora...penso ser um aviso importante, caso possam, não deixem os carros estacionados na rua, mas sim nas vossas garagens/propriedades...



pela imagem de satelite consegue-se ver ja sem grandes duvidas que está proxima de nos atingir em cheio


----------



## Alfa (24 Nov 2012 às 17:50)

O vento começa a soprar...


----------



## ijv (24 Nov 2012 às 19:26)

Por aqui a pouco deu uma aguaceiro que acumulou 4.2mm na última hora.
Temp atual 14.3 Humidade 99%


----------



## afranquinho (24 Nov 2012 às 19:27)

Já temos chuva forte no funchal, mas inconstante.

chuva fraca constante, 5/10 minutos de chuva pelas 19:10 bem forte (na altura que estava a vir do café), e abrandou novamente. Vento mantem-se relativamente calmo face ás previsões de 140km/h):


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 19:37)

Já chove por estes lados.


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Já chove por estes lados.



Não achas que esta a passar de raspão ou ao lado a celula que vinha a OESTE?


----------



## Hugois (24 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

afranquinho disse:


> Já temos chuva forte no funchal, mas inconstante.
> 
> chuva fraca constante, 5/10 minutos de chuva pelas 19:10 bem forte (na altura que estava a vir do café), e abrandou novamente. Vento mantem-se relativamente calmo face ás previsões de 140km/h):


Ola boa noite por aqui tambem temos chuva moderada e ocasionalmente forte , quanto a previsao de ventos com rajadas na ordem dos 140km/h são apenas para zonas montanhosas o que nao se revê no funchal a menos que seja nas zonas mais altas


----------



## ijv (24 Nov 2012 às 20:34)

Parece que os os nossos colegas daqui da madeira estão sem vontade de vir aqui falar


----------



## Hugois (24 Nov 2012 às 20:46)

ijv disse:


> Parece que os os nossos colegas daqui da madeira estão sem vontade de vir aqui falar



Como esta ai por esses lados? por ca chove moderadamente de forma constante... fomos abandonados pelos restantes utilizadores hehehe


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Nov 2012 às 20:46)

boas,por enquanto pelo funchal um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte mas nada de especial, julgo que a celula que se aproxima SW  nos traga alguma novidade nas proximas horas


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 20:47)

icewoman disse:


> Não achas que esta a passar de raspão ou ao lado a celula que vinha a OESTE?



Essa celula que esta a oeste acho que nao apresenta qualquer perigo, mas o que vem a sul da Madeira, essa de certeza que nos vai acertar em cheio.

Peço desculpa por nao estar a participar muito, mas é que estou a ver o jogo  Benfica...


----------



## grandeurso (24 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Caniço chove intensamente há uma hora mas sem vento.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2012 às 20:53)

A anterior passou a noroeste, vamos ver o que sucede com a seguinte.


----------



## ijv (24 Nov 2012 às 21:01)

Hugois disse:


> Como esta ai por esses lados? por ca chove moderadamente de forma constante... fomos abandonados pelos restantes utilizadores hehehe



Por aqui neste momento nao chove  desde as 18:30 que tem chovido sempre


----------



## Snowy (24 Nov 2012 às 21:08)

Boa noite

Não tenho tido muito tempo para vir ao forum, mas queria desejar boa sorte aos colegas da Madeira e esperemos mesmo que as piores previsões não se concretizem. No entanto, todo o cuidado nunca é demais nestas situações.

Boa sorte!


----------



## ijv (24 Nov 2012 às 21:11)

Snowy disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Não tenho tido muito tempo para vir ao forum, mas queria desejar boa sorte aos colegas da Madeira e esperemos mesmo que as piores previsões não se concretizem. No entanto, todo o cuidado nunca é demais nestas situações.
> 
> Boa sorte!



Obrigado snowy


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Nov 2012 às 21:12)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...rmelho-devera-ser-prolongado-por-mais-3-horas segundo vitor prior o aviso vermelho devera se prolongar ate as 15horas de domingo


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 21:34)

Neste momento chuva forte.
Os dados atuais estão mais abaixo no banner...


----------



## grandeurso (24 Nov 2012 às 21:36)

Felizmente o vento não tem aparecido. E olhem que o Caniço é bem ventoso. A chuva continua moderada e constante.


----------



## alex vieria (24 Nov 2012 às 21:43)

Boa noite, o meu acumulado desde as 18:30 vai nos 17,8mm e o meu acumulado desde as 00h vai nos 28,9 mm, continua a chover sem parar e de maneira persistente desde as 18:33h, com intensidade fraca a moderda e pouco houve um pico forte mas foi de pouca duracao felizmente.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2012 às 21:46)

Vince disse:


> A anterior passou a noroeste, vamos ver o que sucede com a seguinte.



O comboio da instabilidade vem a caminho! A partir de agora a prioridade é nowcasting e a prevenção acima de tudo. Já se sabe que a orografia da Madeira é um perigo nestes eventos por isso mais vale não subestimar a coisa.
Atenção às viagens de carro nas zonas altas e a quem vive em zonas instáveis e/ou ribeirinhas.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2012 às 21:51)

*13,9mm* em Porto Santo, das 20h às 21h.


----------



## afranquinho (24 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

http://sat24.com/en/ce

Parece que o perigo vai passar outra vez ao lado... Tamos a nos safar felizmente.

Leia-se: Podiamos estar BEM pior.


----------



## Rog (24 Nov 2012 às 21:54)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira de momento sem precipitação.
A sudoeste da ilha estão a se formar novas células.
Até ao momento registo por aqui hoje um total de 10mm.

No Pico do Areeiro às 20h já registou mais de 10mm e mais 13,7mm às 21h.


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Nov 2012 às 22:20)

Sigo com chuva moderada e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Fonte: Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal

O estado do tempo no Arquipélago da Madeira está condicionado pelo cavamento de um centro de baixas pressões que ficará centrado na região. As quantidades de precipitação poderão ser relativamente elevadas porque ao factor do relevo associa-se a própria dinâmica de um centro de baixas pressões e da posição relativa das suas massas de ar.
Se o vento for predominante de sul, então o centro da depressão estará a oeste do arquipélago e as precipitações ocorrerão sobretudo nas vertentes expostas a sul; se o vento for predominante de norte, então o centro da depressão estará a este do arquipélago e as precipitações ocorrerão sobretudo nas vertentes expostas a norte. Inicialmente o centro de baixas pressões localizar-se-á a oeste do arquipélago e fará posteriormente o seu deslocamento para este do arquipélago.
As precipitações terão um valor mais expressivo quando consideradas ao longo do período de tempo que a depressão estiver activa, uma vez que o centro de baixas pressões deverá permanecer e exercer a sua acção sobre todo o arquipélago durante os próximos dias. Assim, as precipitações tornar-se-ão menos intensas e significativas após a depressão atingir o seu máximo cavamento (menor pressão atmosférica no seu centro, ao nível do mar), período a partir do qual entrará em fase de enchimento e dissipação.
*Um indicador precioso ao nível da evolução desta depressão será fazer a monitorização da evolução da pressão atmosférica no Funchal e Porto Santo, fazendo sempre uma comparação entre ambas as localidades.*

*Actualizado às 23h54UTC*


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Nov 2012 às 23:05)

pelo funchal chove moderado com alguns picos mais fortes mas de forma continuada, parece ja existir bons acumulados por diversas estacoes


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 23:11)

Parece que temos uma grande célula a aproximar-se de S/SW, talvez consiga atingir pelo menos a porção leste da Madeira e/ou o P.S.

De resto, parece que as coisas seguem relativamente tranquilas..

Mas não se esqueçam que poderão sempre surgir células fortes  isoladas, ou complexos em linha mais severos associados a pequenas linhas de convergencia nos niveis baixos..

Portanto ainda haverá muito para ver até á manhã de amanhã..


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2012 às 23:17)

Entre as 21h e as 22 h, acumulados mais significativos no Arquipélago da Madeira:

Calheta: 27.7 mm
Lombo da Terça: 23.4 mm
Porto Santo: 14 mm
Caniçal, São Lourenço: 8.2 mm
Funchal: 7.6 mm
Areeiro: 7.6 mm


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Nov 2012 às 00:10)

chove com grande intensidade pela pelo funchal,intensificou-se bastante nos ultimos 10 minutos


----------



## Knyght (25 Nov 2012 às 00:18)

*O Aviso Vermelho é o aviso correto, dou os meus parabéns ao Seguimento do IM!*


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 00:25)

Por Machico a chuva continua moderada e persistente.


----------



## MiguelRomano (25 Nov 2012 às 00:26)

Continua a chover na Ribeira Brava,(Campanário)acompanhado de algum vento.


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Nov 2012 às 00:33)

bom, nos ultimos minutos chove torrencial, vento tambem aumentou de intensidade pelo funchal


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 00:34)

Ao final da primeira meia hora do dia temos já bons acumulados nas estações amadoras da região do Funchal:

17,0mm - Sítio do Salão - S. Roque, Funchal
13,0mm - Santo António, Funchal
12,0mm - Fórum Madeira, Funchal

A ribeira parece levar já algum caudal.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 00:47)

Após se terem safado por um triz a duas potentes células....novas explosões convectivas mesmo a sul da Madeira....será agora?


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

stormy disse:


> Após se terem safado por um triz a duas potentes células....novas explosões convectivas mesmo a sul da Madeira....será agora?



Isto ando feio aqui em Câmara de Lobos, na minha estção em desde as 00h, acumulei 12,9mm, mas ontem que acabou a pouco fechei o dia de sábado com um acumulado de 43,2 mm ou seja ja vou nos 65mm de acumulação, o vento se intensificou a mesmo a pouco minutos pelo SO.

Registei inundações em frente do prédio, entrou uns 3 cms de agua da garagem do prédio. Entre às 23:40 e até 00:10 tive um pico de precipitação forte, com um rate/h que atingiu em breves minutos os 156mm/h.


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 00:55)

Neste momento chove imenso.


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Nov 2012 às 00:57)

stormy disse:


> Após se terem safado por um triz a duas potentes células....novas explosões convectivas mesmo a sul da Madeira....será agora?



nao me parece que va falhar todas


----------



## alex vieria (25 Nov 2012 às 00:59)

Agora tenho os bombeiros, a desentupir as adufas em frente do prédio e na rotunda, a estrada ainda baixa muita agua, por momentos parecia uma ribeira. A ribeira em frente baixa um caudal que preenche toda a sua extensão com pedras a rodar do tamanho de bolas de futebol.

Temp atual: 18,3ºC 
Hr: 98%
Acumulado desde às 00h vai nos 13,9mm
Continua a chover de forma fraca e pontualmente moderada.
Vento de SO com aumento de intensidade média já vai nos 15,6km/h com uma rajada a pouco de 36,6 km/h.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 00:59)

marco_antonio disse:


> nao me parece que va falhar todas



Pois...seria sorte a mais...lol
Digo sorte porque por muito espectacular que possa ser levar com uma célula daquelas em cima...é uma coisa que pode tambem ser perigosa né..


----------



## Hugois (25 Nov 2012 às 01:00)

Achoq ue nem preciso referir a situação aqui...revejo-me em vossos comentarios...apesar que agora acalmou ligeiramente


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 01:02)

já agora...tirem fotos, tentem documentar o evento, para que o nosso forum continue a contribuir com rigor para o seguimento e caracterização destes fenomenos mais severos no nosso território.

O forum cada vez mais se tem tornado uma base de dados completa e rigorosa sobre a meteorologia/climatologia do pais...e quem sabe o quão uteis poderão ser estas informações para futuros estudos e trabalhos aos mais variados niveis


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Nov 2012 às 01:05)

stormy disse:


> Pois...seria sorte a mais...lol
> Digo sorte porque por muito espectacular que possa ser levar com uma célula daquelas em cima...é uma coisa que pode tambem ser perigosa né..



exato para a chuva que ja tem caido e potencialmente perigoso,mas parece que nao conseguimos evitar


----------



## Hugois (25 Nov 2012 às 01:05)

stormy disse:


> já agora...tirem fotos, tentem documentar o evento, para que o nosso forum continue a contribuir com rigor para o seguimento e caracterização destes fenomenos mais severos no nosso território.
> 
> 
> Infelizmente por uma lado ...é de noite e nao e possivel publicar fotos devido a escuridao...mas por outro lado e da maneira que ha menos curiosos a espreitar para as ribeiras e acabam por nao condenar-se a morte


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 01:10)

Vamos tentar arranjar algo interessante stormy...
Agora abrandou a chuva e começou o vento a soprar forte.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 01:14)

Segundo o MeteoMachico o vento intensificou-se rapidamente, a temperatura e humidade subiram e a pressão está em queda acentuada desde há momentos...

O vento de um giro para SE...como é nos outros locais da ilha?

Estes dados do Machico são estranhos...não sei bem intreperta-los...

Segundo o Sat estão a chegar células activas de sul...portanto poderá ser ou uma linha de instabilidade em formação, ou algo associado a essas células mais a sul..ou ambos..


----------



## ijv (25 Nov 2012 às 01:16)

Aqui pelas zonas altas de santo António começou novamente a chover  a pressão baixou nas ultimas duas horas 1010 para 1000 hpa temp 14.1


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 01:18)

stormy disse:


> Segundo o MeteoMachico o vento intensificou-se rapidamente, a temperatura e humidade subiram e a pressão está em queda acentuada desde há momentos...
> 
> O vento de um giro para SE...como é nos outros locais da ilha?
> 
> ...



Porque achas estranho stormy?


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 01:22)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Porque achas estranho stormy?



É uma mudança muito repentina de varios parametros, nomeadamente é curioso a massa de ar que aparentemente entrou é mais quente e humida.

Isto acompanhado de ventos fortes e descida da pressão..geralmente está associado á aproximação de linhas de instabilidade..veremos, mas pode ser que aquelas células a sul fiquem mais fortes agora antes de chegarem..


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2012 às 01:24)

Esta imagem é impressionante...como é que a Ilha da Madeira escapou até agora!


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 01:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta imagem é impressionante...como é que a Ilha da Madeira escapou até agora!



É impressionante ver toda aquela instabilidade à volta, e no centro está a Madeira a ver o pior a passar. 
Alguém está rezando por nós!


----------



## Knyght (25 Nov 2012 às 01:39)

Ainda está tudo em aberto...


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 01:47)

Precipitação acumulada na primeira hora do dia:


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2012 às 01:51)

Eh bicho  será este o primeiro bombardeiro a chegar?

Olhem-me só para o tamanho daquela coisa... Maior que a ilha da Madeira... Por aqui vemos o quanto isignificantes somos perante a Natureza e o seu poder...


----------



## Knyght (25 Nov 2012 às 01:53)

*...*


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 02:00)

A pressão atmosferica anda aos altos e baixos!
Neste momento nao chove, mas o vento tá a soprar bem forte.


----------



## a410ree (25 Nov 2012 às 02:02)

Alguem sabe se haverá atividade eletrica ?


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 02:05)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem sabe se haverá atividade eletrica ?



Segundo o imapweather, é bem provável que haja atividade elétrica...


----------



## Hazores (25 Nov 2012 às 02:06)

boa noite,

hoje estive completamente fora do acompanhamento feito por aí na madeira...
mas pelo que li penso que, pelos menos até agora, não houve nada de grave a registar, pois o pior tem passado ao lado...

Espero que assim continuo, até que esta situação de instabilidade desapareça, que passe tudo ao lado...
uma coisa é certa, este evento tem tido um seguimento muito bom...

continuação de uma boa noite para todos aqueles que seguem mais este evento aqui pelo fórum

saudações açorianas!


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2012 às 02:06)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem sabe se haverá atividade eletrica ?



Existem boas condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, arrisco mesmo dizer algumas delas moderadas a fortes, mas agora saber quais as células que trazem actividade eléctrica isso já é uma incógnita.


----------



## a410ree (25 Nov 2012 às 02:40)

Lightning disse:


> Existem boas condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, arrisco mesmo dizer algumas delas moderadas a fortes, mas agora saber quais as células que trazem actividade eléctrica isso já é uma incógnita.



Vamos la ver ! Como correrá


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 02:50)

Das 1h às 2h (Precipitação >10mm):

42,5mm - Areeiro
16,4mm - Santo da Serra
10,7mm - Porto Santo


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 02:51)

Passa tudo ( celulas activas) ao lado...é incrivel...nunca vi uma coisa assim


----------



## Kraliv (25 Nov 2012 às 02:52)

Podem acompanhar no link as imagens "animação" satelite IR 


http://meteoredondo.com/sat/sat24mir.html


----------



## FJC (25 Nov 2012 às 02:52)

Boa noite!

Pela Webcam do Funchal vê-se que a ribeira tem cada vez mais água e até se vê, bastante quantidade de água a entrar no fundo. Por isso deve dar a ideia de estar a entrar bastante água! Esperemos que corra tu bem! 
Boa sorte a todos!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Edit:

15 minutos depois nota-se bem a diferença no nível da água! Bem mais elevado!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 02:55)

stormy disse:


> Passa tudo ( celulas activas) ao lado...é incrivel...nunca vi uma coisa assim



Realmente!
Agora parece que a fera vai acalmar, pelo menos em termos de chuva. Que dizes colega?


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 03:02)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Realmente!
> Agora parece que a fera vai acalmar, pelo menos em termos de chuva. Que dizes colega?



Não faço a minima ideia.
A SW da ilha não vai rebentar nada nas proximas horas porque, segundo o vapor de agua (http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html) há uma mancha de ar seco descendente, que suprime qualquer convecção..amanhã isso vai tender a desaparecer permitindo que rebente alguma convecção a SW da RAM, mesmo no centro da depressão.

A leste e norte da RAM continuará a haver convecção forte...algumas das células talvez se aproximem  mais, especialmente aquelas a sudeste da RAM, pois elas vão-se formando naquela linha e depois volta e meia é possivel que se se desviem mais para um lado ou para outro..tambem a propria linha poderá avançar mais para leste ou oeste..

Portanto é complicado...é mesmo uma questão de ficar a ver o que acontece..

Para já voces teem sido imensamente sortudos...houve células brutais a rebentar de um lado e outro da ilha, daquelas celulas bem fortes...e todas passaram de raspão...é tão incrivel que se torna quase cómico e absurdo..


----------



## Sunderlandz (25 Nov 2012 às 03:05)

stormy disse:


> Não faço a minima ideia.
> A SW da ilha não vai rebentar nada porque, segundo o vapor de agua (http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html) há uma mancha de ar seco descendente, que suprime qualquer convecção.
> 
> A leste e norte da RAM continuará a haver convecção forte...algumas das células talvez se aproximem  mais, especialmente aquelas a sudeste da RAM, pois elas vão-se formando naquela linha e depois volta e meia é possivel que se se desviem mais para um lado ou para outro..tambem a propria linha poderá avançar mais para leste ou oeste..
> ...



Pelos menos gostava de poder assistir a umas belas trovoadas, mas parece-me que ainda não vai ser desta!


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 03:17)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Pelos menos gostava de poder assistir a umas belas trovoadas, mas parece-me que ainda não vai ser desta!



Isto é o 8 ou 80...se viesse uma trovoada não ia ser á tua medida
O mais certo era que levasses com uma celula daquelas que anda ai ao lado e que facilmente teria consequencias bastante pouco desejaveis...

Bem..eu vou dormir...isto agora é esperar, se aquela região de céu limpo entrar pela RAM, com aquele ar seco e descendente em altura, esqueçam trovoadas o resto da noite...quanto muito alguma chuva iria continuar a cair nos pontos mais altos..

Se passar ao lado, e a RAM ficar entre essa area mais estavel e a linha de instabilidade, é basicamente um jogo de roleta russa..

De qualquer modo, amanhã é provavel que aquele ar seco se dissolva na circulação da depressão, e começem a nascer células um pouco por todo o lado...só que essas em principio num ambiente menos propicio a fenomenos extremos, salvo chuva localmente forte..


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2012 às 03:48)

EMA de Areeiro acumula 45.1 mm na última hora


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 03:49)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece mesmo que a Madeira passou pelo buraco da agulha, fintando todas as células de aspecto mais agressivo.

Ainda assim já choveu bem um pouco por todo o arquipélago, e principalmente nas zonas montanhosas.

Precipitação acumulada no Areeiro das 0h às 3h:
31,9+42,5+45,1= *119,5mm*

Caudal da ribeira do Funchal:


----------



## Bruno Matos (25 Nov 2012 às 04:12)

Apesar da precipitação intensa com valores acumulados bastante intensos (Areeiro em 3h acumulou 120mm) a Madeira, até agora, conseguiu escapar pelo buraquinho da agulha. Realmente o que se passou e ainda bem que foi assim, foi inacreditavel.. Só visto!  Pareceu-me uma coisa do outro mundo! Vamos ver como se porta o caudal da ribeira. Pelo que vejo por agora vai haver uma acalmia o que favorecerá o escoamento.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 10:33)

Precipitação acumulada das 9h de ontem às 9h de hoje:





A forte precipitação que se fez sentir nas primeiras horas do dia, arrastou muitos detritos para as ribeiras. Vê-se, no Funchal, máquinas a proceder à remoção dos mesmos.






Pelas imagens de satélite vemos que a ilha da Madeira continua dentro de uma espécie de escudo.  No Porto Santo têm passado algumas células de raspão, sendo que na última actualização da webcam de ilha, se vê chover com intensidade.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Nov 2012 às 10:56)

Bom dia!

Na Lagoa, o céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco-bonançoso.

Parece que a Madeira se está a "safar" do pior... *Ainda bem!* 

Por aqui está uma manhã fria! 

NOTA: O *aviso vermelho* para a precipitação forte para o Arquipélago da Madeira prolonga-se até às 21h de hoje.


Bom domingo!


----------



## PSO (25 Nov 2012 às 11:54)

Bom dia. No Caniço, sigo com sol, céu azul com algumas nuvens e vento fraco. A noite foi calma.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

Pelo que li ainda nao  acabou...

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=2908277&seccao=Madeira


----------



## Kraliv (25 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Podem acompanhar nos seguintes link's as imagens "animação" satelite VIS e IR 


Animação do visivel:  http://meteoredondo.com/sat/sat24mvi.html



Animação do Infra.:  http://meteoredondo.com/sat/sat24mir.html







.


----------



## icewoman (25 Nov 2012 às 13:11)

Kraliv disse:


> Podem acompanhar nos seguintes link's as imagens "animação" satelite VIS e IR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2012 às 13:54)

Segundo a imagem do ASCAT desta manhã, os ventos mais intensos encontram-se mesmo a NW/W da ilha.






O centro de circulação está mesmo encostado á ilha, e há sobre a ilha uma massa de ar seco descendente segundo o WV do NHC (http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html).

Assim sendo, será dificil que se forme convecção activa nas proximas horas...*mas é suposto que esta camada de ar seco se dilua na circulação depressionaria, pelo que para o fim da tarde e durante a noite é possivel que se volte a activar alguma convecção na RAM...tambem o afastamento da depressão para SE poderá deixar a RAM numa região de ventos fortes de leste e mais instabilidade no sector N da depressão.*

Este fim de tarde e noite serão novamente periodos mais criticos, e merece sem duvida a pena manter alguma atenção ao sat.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 14:18)

O Porto Santo, nas últimas 24h acumulou *75mm*.
Segue o mês de Novembro com *294,6mm*.

O normal de precipitação anual (61-90) são 361,3mm.


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2012 às 14:39)

AnDré disse:


> O Porto Santo, nas últimas 24h acumulou *75mm*.
> Segue o mês de Novembro com *294,6mm*.
> 
> O normal de precipitação anual (61-90) são 361,3mm.



Acho um bocado estranho porto santo estar praticamente colado á madeira e a madeira, no funchal por exemplo, tem muita mais precipitação anual. Não percebo..


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 14:49)

1337 disse:


> Acho um bocado estranho porto santo estar praticamente colado á madeira e a madeira, no funchal por exemplo, tem muita mais precipitação anual. Não percebo..



Tem a ver com a ilha, a sua topografia/relevo e micro-climas. Mesmo na ilha da Madeira devem haver regiões com menos de 500mm anuais.
O próprio Funchal tem 596,4mm anuais (61-90). As selvagens também estão coladas à ilha da Madeira e provavelmente devem ter a mesma precipitação que o Porto Santo. 
As desertas, já mais próximas das Canárias, devem ter uma precipitação que não deve ir muito além dos 200mm/ano.

Aspecto da ilha de Porto Santo.







Por esta altura deve estar completamente saturada de água.


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2012 às 15:10)

Eu falei em funchal mesmo por tar em baixa altitude, como porto santo.É normal que as serras da madeira acumulem mais, mas regiões a baixa altitude como funchal acumula bastante mais que o porto santo, agora a minha pergunta é se em ilhas tão pequenas pode haver assim micro climas?


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

1337 disse:


> Eu falei em funchal mesmo por tar em baixa altitude, como porto santo.É normal que as serras da madeira acumulem mais, mas regiões a baixa altitude como funchal acumula bastante mais que o porto santo, agora a minha pergunta é se em ilhas tão pequenas pode haver assim micro climas?



Tem a ver mais com a latitude, e tem a ver com a existência de barreiras de condensação (sistemas montanhosos). 

O Funchal e a toda a vertente sul da ilha da madeira, estão sujeitas a uma barreira de condensação, devido ao interior montanhoso. Assim, a vertente norte junto ao mar está sob a precipitação que seria normal se não houvesse montanha, e ao atravessar o interior vem já sem grande quantidade precipitavel.

Acontece o mesmo, embora ainda mais forte nas canárias, com clima desertico a sul, enquanto que a norte chove com mais frequência.

Na latitude entre as canárias e a madeira, chove relativamente pouco, em especial na vertente sul das montanhas.


----------



## Art-J (25 Nov 2012 às 15:42)

1337 disse:


> Eu falei em funchal mesmo por tar em baixa altitude, como porto santo.É normal que as serras da madeira acumulem mais, mas regiões a baixa altitude como funchal acumula bastante mais que o porto santo, agora a minha pergunta é se em ilhas tão pequenas pode haver assim micro climas?



O Funchal não pode ser pensado dessa maneira. A 3km da frente-mar já temos uma altitude de 500m. E a 5km 1000m de altitude. Portanto quando temos frentes a entrar a sul, a acumulação de núvens afecta o Funchal de uma maneira que nunca poderia acontecer no Porto Santo.

Seria o mesmo que chamar a Lisboa uma cidade de baixa altitude se contando do Terreiro do Paço, o Estádio de Alvalade ficasse a 1500m de altitude..


----------



## Hugois (25 Nov 2012 às 21:07)

Bem ao que parece a chuva a partir da 1:30h ca foi praticamente inexistente...ate porque depois adormeci e nao acordei com barulho da chuva... pode vir chuva forte desde que nao cause estragos!!! Felizmente que a ilha da madeira com a sua agilidade "mor" conseguiu esquivar-se das "inimigas" houve pequenos deslizamentos de terra mas nada a lamentar propriamente sigo com 13,4ºC e 91% de humidade e uma noite sem chuva  durante o dia ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2012 às 21:43)

Distribuição da precipitação entre as 18h00 de ontem e as 18h00 de hoje, segundo o WeatherOnline:

Porto Santo
18h00/00h00 = 44 mm
00h00/06h00 = 17 mm
06h00/12h00 = 14 mm
12h00/18h00 = 1 mm

Funchal
18h00/00h00 = 36 mm
00h00/06h00 = 30 mm
06h00/12h00 = 0,2 mm
12h00/18h00 = 0,4 mm

O centro de baixas pressões deslocou-se para sueste... mas atenção que não há uma certeza à sua evolução ao longo das próximas 24 horas. A possibilidade de chuva forte mante-se ao longo de toda esta noite.


----------



## icewoman (26 Nov 2012 às 00:10)

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5629/ciqjo6y9ywhht.jpg


esta mancha rosa vai atingir a RAM?


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Nov 2012 às 00:13)

icewoman disse:


> http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5629/ciqjo6y9ywhht.jpg
> 
> 
> esta mancha rosa vai atingir a RAM?



Essa imagem esta muito desatualizada. 
Veja a data colega.


----------



## a410ree (26 Nov 2012 às 00:17)

[img=http://s14.postimage.org/616do04st/Sem_T_tulo.jpg] ???


----------



## icewoman (26 Nov 2012 às 00:20)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Essa imagem esta muito desatualizada.
> Veja a data colega.




Ahhahahaha ufa..ainda bem que enganei me no post.

Sorrynão sei porque é que apareceu me esta imagem...


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Nov 2012 às 00:21)

a410ree disse:


> [img=http://s14.postimage.org/616do04st/Sem_T_tulo.jpg] ???



Ja tinha reparado atraves do sat24, e parece me que Porto Santo vai apanhar com ela em cheio.


----------



## icewoman (26 Nov 2012 às 00:21)

a410ree disse:


> [img=http://s14.postimage.org/616do04st/Sem_T_tulo.jpg] ???






Não quer dizer propriamente que essa celula nos vá atingir..é aguardar para ver.

pode ser que alem do Porto Santo tambem atinja a costa norte da RAM.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Nov 2012 às 00:22)

icewoman disse:


> ahhahahaha ufa..ainda bem que enganei me no post.
> 
> Sorrynão sei porque é que apareceu me esta imagem...


----------



## icewoman (26 Nov 2012 às 00:26)

Sunderlandz disse:


> :d:d





Não sei se faz sentido esta pergunta, mas as celulas estão em rotação? aquelas celulas mesmo as mais pequenas vão estar em rotação ou seja em circulo em volta da RAM?


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

icewoman disse:


> Não sei se faz sentido esta pergunta, mas as celulas estão em rotação? aquelas celulas mesmo as mais pequenas vão estar em rotação ou seja em circulo em volta da RAM?


Neste momento existe muita instabilidade em volta da Madeira. Aos poucos a depressao desloca-se para as Canarias. Pelo menos é o que mostra atraves do satelite.


----------



## a410ree (26 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Ja tinha reparado atraves do sat24, e parece me que Porto Santo vai apanhar com ela em cheio.



Sim a min também me pareçe que levará em cheio !!


----------



## icewoman (26 Nov 2012 às 00:55)

a410ree disse:


> Sim a min também me pareçe que levará em cheio !!



Parece me que não vai atingir o Porto Santo...pelo menos em cheio..


----------



## a410ree (26 Nov 2012 às 01:09)

icewoman disse:


> Parece me que não vai atingir o Porto Santo...pelo menos em cheio..



Pareçeme que esta a se dissipar


----------



## ijv (26 Nov 2012 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Por aqui um dia com chuva, na ultima hora caiu 3.9mm, com um acumulado desde as 00:00 de 6.0.
Temp atual 13.8ºC
Pressão 1004.7 hpa
vento NE


----------



## Azathoth (26 Nov 2012 às 13:32)

Vento um bocado forte no Funchal e chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## tripado (26 Nov 2012 às 14:21)

3 trovoes fresquinhos acabados de sair.

O IJV teve um rain rate de 43.60.

PS : Enquanto escrevia mais um trovao.



Azathoth disse:


> Vento um bocado forte no Funchal e chuva fraca/moderada.


----------



## a410ree (26 Nov 2012 às 14:24)

tripado disse:


> 3 trovoes fresquinhos acabados de sair.
> 
> O IJV teve um rain rate de 43.60.
> 
> PS : Enquanto escrevia mais um trovao.



Tou a ver que os trovoes nao vai durar muito tempo


----------



## alex vieria (26 Nov 2012 às 16:41)

Boa tarde, As acumulações em Câmara de Lobos são elevadissimas em comparação com outros concelhos, isto esta tudo o dia a chover!!! já tenho acumulado 44,4mm desde às 00h de hoje e na última hora já levou 26,4mm e uma rajada de NE que atingiu os 67,8km/h a uma coisa de meia hora atrás...

Atenção ja ultrapassei os 46,9mm nesta ultima atiualização, pelas 2h e 3h da tarde deu 6 trovões. Antes deste pico de precipitação, as ribeiras estão bem preenchidas e com um caudal forte...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Nov 2012 às 16:46)

O colega IJV, de meteocasas já tem um acumulado de 110mm desde às 00h, e esta a uns 800 mts de alt. junto as encostas da Ribeira de Socorridos, junto ao caminho do Curral das Freiras, dá sensação que as células vem de NE pela diração do vento. Esta situação é atipica metade do Funchal chove pela zona oeste e na zona leste pouco a acumulado....


----------



## a410ree (26 Nov 2012 às 17:00)

Alex vieria podias me explicar melhor ? Ainda tou na fase de aprendizagem!


----------



## alex vieria (26 Nov 2012 às 17:43)

Isto não para de chover a 4h seguidas, ja tenho acumulado 66,3mm desde as 00h. Isto é um evento localizado acontece só na parte oeste do Funchal e todo o concelho de Câmara de Lobos já com varias ocorrencias, bombeiros espalhados pelo concelho todo. E continua a chover de forma moderada e pontualmente forte neste preciso momento.


----------



## ijv (26 Nov 2012 às 17:59)

Bem acabei de chgar a casa, Estive no funchal em formação, estou sem palavras. Ja queria ter dito alguma coisa mais cedo só que na formação o computador nao deixava fazer login. Ainda pensei que a estação estviesse com algum problema, até liguei para casa para tirar as duvidas se realmente estava a chover assim tanto.
Total de precipitção desde as 00:00 114.9mm
temp atual 13.4ºC
pressao 1007.2hpa.
Agradecia uma explicação para este invento, aos mais entendidos na materia


----------



## alex vieria (26 Nov 2012 às 18:09)

Já atingi os 70,3mm e continua a chover a caminho de 5h sem parar.


----------



## ijv (26 Nov 2012 às 18:14)

Aqui neste momento chuva fraca


----------



## ijv (26 Nov 2012 às 18:35)

Aqui esta o grafico com o rainrate e acumulado entre as 13:00 e as 18:30


----------



## Hugois (26 Nov 2012 às 19:16)

ijv disse:


> Aqui esta o grafico com o rainrate e acumulado entre as 13:00 e as 18:30



Engraçado que ca não chove nada desde pelo menos as 14:00h  mas o vento tem sido constante ...agora parou


----------



## Knyght (26 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

O tempo está muito estável, por exemplo nos viveiros a pouco estava numa boa chuvada e nos jardins de santa luzia seco


----------



## Azathoth (26 Nov 2012 às 20:44)

Knyght disse:


> O tempo está muito estável, por exemplo nos viveiros a pouco estava numa boa chuvada e nos jardins de santa luzia seco



Na zona de Santo António esteve praticamente desde a manhã sempre a chover....


----------



## Hugois (26 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

Deu ainda ha pouco no jornal da madeira que houve estragos no estreito de camara de lobos e que choveram 17mm no porto santo durante uma hora e que 12 deles foram em 10minutos...no pico do areeiro o acumulado foi 30 e pouco isto das 13-14h


----------



## ijv (26 Nov 2012 às 21:21)

Hugois disse:


> Deu ainda ha pouco no jornal da madeira que houve estragos no estreito de camara de lobos e que choveram 17mm no porto santo durante uma hora e que 12 deles foram em 10minutos...no pico do areeiro o acumulado foi 30 e pouco isto das 13-14h


deviam ver os dados da minha estação MeteoCasas......
edit:

today's highest rain rain per hour 47,4mm


----------



## Hugois (26 Nov 2012 às 21:31)

ijv disse:


> deviam ver os dados da minha estação MeteoCasas......
> edit:
> 
> today's highest rain rain per hour 47,4mm



Esse valor e bem elevado...nao houve estragos?


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Nov 2012 às 21:33)

bom, o IM retirou o aviso amarelo de precipitaco forte e manteve o alerta  para o vento ate as 23.59 mas a verdade e que continua a chover a potes em algumas zonas,


----------



## ijv (26 Nov 2012 às 21:36)

Hugois disse:


> Esse valor e bem elevado...nao houve estragos?


Total de precepitação de hoje até ao momento é de 122.4mm


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Nov 2012 às 22:09)

e continua a chover como se nao houvesse amanha pelo funchal


----------



## Hugois (26 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

marco_antonio disse:


> e continua a chover como se nao houvesse amanha pelo funchal



Aqui nem uma gota está a cair nem vento..uma noite de outono agradavel apenas...acham isto normal? devo viver num outro planeta decerto xD com 14,6ºC


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Nov 2012 às 22:16)

Hugois disse:


> Aqui nem uma gota está a cair nem vento..uma noite de outono agradavel apenas...acham isto normal? devo viver num outro planeta decerto xD com 14,6ºC[/QUOTE
> 
> decerto


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Nov 2012 às 22:21)

torrencial neste momento pelos viveiros (funchal)


----------



## hfernandes (26 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Boa noite,

Temos hoje chuvas muito localizadas senão vejamos que entre as 19h e as 22h temos as seguintes precipitações nas seguintes estações;

Funchal (cota <100m): 0 mm

S. Roque (cota +- 400m): 48 mm

Salão S. Roque (+- 300m): 37 mm

Areeiro (+- 1500m): pouco mais de 0 mm


----------



## icewoman (26 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

referes Leste ou Oeste?

O IM nao colocou alerta..


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Nov 2012 às 23:53)

uma foto de hoje do curral das freiras (roubada no facebook)


----------



## icewoman (27 Nov 2012 às 00:18)

a Chuva continua moderada a forte mas continua....quando será que irá abrandar, foi todo o dia assim.

Na zona alta de São Roque a estrada pareceia uma Ribeira..muita agua mesmo ( ás 9h e agora por volta das 22h) pelo menos as horas que sai e cheguei a casa.

ps. abrandou agora.


----------



## marco_antonio (27 Nov 2012 às 00:31)

icewoman disse:


> a Chuva continua moderada a forte mas continua....quando será que irá abrandar, foi todo o dia assim.
> 
> Na zona alta de São Roque a estarada pareceia uma Ribeira..muita agua mesmo




ainda continua? pelos viveiros parou a pouco


----------



## Afgdr (27 Nov 2012 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu encontra-se com muita nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco.

Relativamente ao tempo instável que assolou o Arquipélago da Madeira, ainda bem que as células mais ativas passaram ao lado. Ouvi falar de umas inundações em Câmara de Lobos... Houve prejuízos?


É tudo... Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## Hugois (27 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

Afgdr disse:


> Relativamente ao tempo instável que assolou o Arquipélago da Madeira, ainda bem que as células mais ativas passaram ao lado. Ouvi falar de umas inundações em Câmara de Lobos... Houve prejuízos?



Obrigado pela preocupação pelos madeirenses, mas felizmente os prejuizos que houveram nao foram nem de perto avultados, apenas alguns desmoronamentos , uns pedaços de alcatrão arrancados e alguns uma casa atingida, segundo  balanço feito pela rtp madeira ontem.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Nov 2012 às 15:58)

Reparei hoje que tenho o chão lá de casa sujo com areia amarela. Isto de certeza veio com a ventania de ontem e é proveniente de leste da zona de Marrocos. Mas não cheguei a ver nenhuma neblina de areia, nem ontem nem hoje.


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Nov 2012 às 17:33)

Azathoth disse:


> Reparei hoje que tenho o chão lá de casa sujo com areia amarela. Isto de certeza veio com a ventania de ontem e é proveniente de leste da zona de Marrocos. Mas não cheguei a ver nenhuma neblina de areia, nem ontem nem hoje.



Mas ontem havia e muita poeira no ar, em Machico e Porto da Cruz, agora nos concelhos vizinhos, isso já não sei.


----------



## ijv (27 Nov 2012 às 18:25)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Mas ontem havia e muita poeira no ar, em Machico e Porto da Cruz, agora nos concelhos vizinhos, isso já não sei.



 Estive no Funchal durante a tarde e nao me apercebi de poeiras pelo ar. Também com tanta chuva em alguns sítios nao era possível ver as poeiras


----------



## Hugois (27 Nov 2012 às 20:03)

Bem...hoje ja se nota que to tempo arrefeceu...sigo com 11,5ºC o vento que corre e bem frio.


----------



## a410ree (27 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

Alguem sabe uma explicação para isso ?? http://meteoredondo.com/sat/sat24mir.html


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2012 às 01:05)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem sabe uma explicação para isso ?? http://meteoredondo.com/sat/sat24mir.html



Bem o que posso dizer acerca dessa imagem, é que parecem estar a dissipar e certamente que não apresenta qualquer perigo.

Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e sem precipitação. A temperatura andava pelos 15ºC, mas acabou por subir para os 17ºC.


----------



## icewoman (28 Nov 2012 às 01:07)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bem o que posso dizer acerca dessa imagem, é que parecem estar a dissipar e certamente que não apresenta qualquer perigo.
> 
> Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e sem precipitação. A temperatura andava pelos 15ºC, mas acabou por subir para os 17ºC.





Boa noite

Sunderlandz ontem mataste saudades das tuas amigas trovoadas


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2012 às 01:13)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Sunderlandz ontem mataste saudades das tuas amigas trovoadas



Apenas ouvi um trovão pelas 13:10, mas estava muito distante...
Ainda não deu para matar as saudades, mas quando elas voltarem, cá estarei à espera!


----------



## icewoman (28 Nov 2012 às 01:14)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Apenas ouvi um trovão pelas 13:10, mas estava muito distante...
> Ainda não deu para matar as saudades, mas quando elas voltarem, cá estarei à espera!





Tambem so ouvi um! e chegou

Por Machico é que parece que não choveu assim tanto como por cá.

Neste momento ceu pouco nublado e muito mas muito frio.


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2012 às 01:21)

icewoman disse:


> Tambem so ouvi um! e chegou
> 
> Por Machico é que parece que não choveu assim tanto como por cá.
> 
> Neste momento ceu pouco nublado e muito mas muito frio.



Por estes lados durante todo o dia de ontem, esteve escuro e muita poeira no ar.
Mas provavelmente no próximos dias vamos ter alguma precipitação vinda de N/NE. Este mês tem sido muito bom em termos de precipitação!
Já tenho registado desde o inicio de Novembro um total de 288 mm.


----------



## icewoman (28 Nov 2012 às 01:22)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por estes lados durante todo o dia de ontem, esteve escuro e muita poeira no ar.
> Mas provavelmente no próximos dias vamos ter alguma precipitação vinda de N/NE. Este mês tem sido muito bom em termos de precipitação!
> Já tenho registado desde o inicio de Novembro um total de 288 mm.





Esse valor em comparação com anos anteriores está acima ou abaixo da média?

Será que este ano vai ser como 2010 em que apanhavamos depressoes de sudoeste?


----------



## marco_antonio (28 Nov 2012 às 01:26)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Apenas ouvi um trovão pelas 13:10, mas estava muito distante...
> Ainda não deu para matar as saudades, mas quando elas voltarem, cá estarei à espera!




eu ouvi uns 4\5 mas sempre algo distantes. Que saudades daquele que deu ha dias pela madrugada


----------



## icewoman (28 Nov 2012 às 01:27)

marco_antonio disse:


> eu ouvi uns 4\5 mas sempre algo distantes. Que saudades daquele que deu ha dias pela madrugada


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2012 às 01:28)

icewoman disse:


> Esse valor em comparação com anos anteriores está acima ou abaixo da média?
> 
> Será que este ano vai ser como 2010 em que apanhavamos depressoes de sudoeste?



Julgo que no caso de Machico, está bem acima da média.
Lembro-me que em Dezembro de 2010, foi depressões uma a seguir à outra. Agora se vai ser ou não, não faço ideia colega!
Mas segundo o GFS, parece que o AA vai manter-se por estes lados durante algum tempo.


----------



## icewoman (28 Nov 2012 às 01:32)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Julgo que no caso de Machico, está bem acima da média.
> Lembro-me que em Dezembro de 2010, foi depressões uma a seguir à outra. Agora se vai ser ou não, não faço ideia colega!
> Mas segundo o GFS, parece que o AA vai manter-se por estes lados durante algum tempo.





Pois resta mesmo aguardar, mas pelo que temos tido ultimamente é uma possibilidade de repetir-se o cenário de 2010. No entanto esta pausa derivado ao AA será bem vinda. Esperemos é que o AA dos Açores não fuja como em 2010

As previsões sazonais na minha opnião não são muito fiáveis .

Bem pessoal boa noite para quem fica.


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2012 às 01:35)

marco_antonio disse:


> eu ouvi uns 4\5 mas sempre algo distantes. Que saudades daquele que deu ha dias pela madrugada



Eu lembro-me dessa noite.  Uma célula bem ativa que estava a passar por cima da Madeira, de Oeste para Este, e quando estava quase a chegar para estes lados, ela dissipou-se por completo.
Enfim, fica para a próxima. 

Boa noite


----------



## marco_antonio (28 Nov 2012 às 01:45)

nessa noite ja fui para a cama quase as 6 da manha eheh bela noite essa, mas quanto ao trovao,tive o prazer de assitir in loco mesmo de frente para mim, um clarao muito grande seguido de um enorme estrondo,confesso que ate me encolhi


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Nov 2012 às 01:53)

marco_antonio disse:


> nessa noite ja fui para a cama quase as 6 da manha eheh bela noite essa, mas quanto ao trovao,tive o prazer de assitir in loco mesmo de frente para mim, um clarao muito grande seguido de um enorme estrondo,confesso que ate me encolhi



Só tenho pena que esse tipo de fenómeno seja uma raridade pela Madeira!
Onde acontece com muita frequência é em África, para os lados da Guiné. Já vi células bem vermelhas e cor de rosa, se fosse aqui nem quero imaginar!


----------



## Knyght (28 Nov 2012 às 09:12)

Não deverás ter vergonha de dizer que tens medo, já foi até ao Caniçal ver uma trovoada em alto mar e é lindo, mas não deixas de sentir-te profundamente pequeninho.

Além disso, tendo o retorno de equipamentos que vi extremamente danificados e sei que eles suportam o suficiente para matar qualquer ser vivo, demonstra a imensidão de energia que este fenómeno trás.


----------



## CptRena (28 Nov 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia

Cortinas de precipitação vistas da Calheta


----------



## ijv (28 Nov 2012 às 11:03)

Bom dia,
Por aqui bem fresquinho, Ceu nublado com o sol a querer penetrar pelas nuvens .
Neste momento estão 11.6ºC com uma humidade de 66% e pressão 1014.4hpa.
Temperatura minima de hoje  8.8ºC às 06:28 .
Temperatura maxima de hoje11.7ºC às 10:46. 
A temperatura minima desceu entre 2ºC a 3ºC .


----------



## ijv (28 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Achei esta imagem interessante.


----------



## a410ree (28 Nov 2012 às 18:56)

ijv disse:


> Achei esta imagem interessante.



Tenho reparado nisso


----------



## Hugois (28 Nov 2012 às 19:03)

Bem alguem sabe se é verdade que caiu granizo nas serras da madeira? Boa noite pessoal  aqui estão 12ºC a minima hoje foram 10,3ºC Ja cheira a inverno 
Noticia sobre neve na madeira de Diario de Noticias
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...s-mais-altos-da-madeira-na-previsao-para-hoje


----------



## OGOID (28 Nov 2012 às 19:41)

nem Por isso hugois vim agora do pico do arieiro e apenas chuva e muito frio!


----------



## Sanxito (28 Nov 2012 às 21:03)

OGOID disse:


> nem Por isso hugois vim agora do pico do arieiro e apenas chuva e muito frio!



Boas.
Mas segundo o instituto podes contar com essa previsão até sábado.
Aposta noutra visita, pode ser que tenhas sorte.  
Abraço pessoal.


----------



## jonhfx (28 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

OGOID disse:


> nem Por isso hugois vim agora do pico do arieiro e apenas chuva e muito frio!




Alguém no Facebook anda a enganar o pessoal :/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416972531703856&set=pb.100001733370100.-2207520000.1354141707&type=3&theater


----------



## Hawk (29 Nov 2012 às 00:59)

No seguimento das últimas chuvadas, mais um vídeo a mostrar as enormes acumulações de água nas zonas mais altas da ilha. Recordo que o Paúl da Serra fica a uma altitude média superior a 1400 metros...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06SOJKFk0-I"]Paul Serra Madeira 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Knyght (29 Nov 2012 às 01:30)

jonhfx disse:


> Alguém no Facebook anda a enganar o pessoal :/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416972531703856&set=pb.100001733370100.-2207520000.1354141707&type=3&theater



Pelo que vi as fotos foram da manhã de hoje, o que pode perfeitamente ter derretido rapidamente.

Não esquecer que o turismo 09h já anda lá por cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 01:33)

Hawk disse:


> No seguimento das últimas chuvadas, mais um vídeo a mostrar as enormes acumulações de água nas zonas mais altas da ilha. Recordo que o Paúl da Serra fica a uma altitude média superior a 1400 metros...
> 
> Paul Serra Madeira 2012 - YouTube



Impressionante,belo video


----------



## Knyght (29 Nov 2012 às 01:40)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v9aY3x0uMcY


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2012 às 07:04)

jonhfx disse:


> Alguém no Facebook anda a enganar o pessoal :/
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416972531703856&set=pb.100001733370100.-2207520000.1354141707&type=3&theater



Essa foto vem no DN Madeira onde tem a indicação de "FOTO ARQUIVO", ou seja, não é de ontem. 
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...s-mais-altos-da-madeira-na-previsao-para-hoje


----------



## Hugois (29 Nov 2012 às 07:35)

Bom dia pessoal ... Depois da notícia de ontem que ia cair neve cá será que se concretizou? Parece-me pouco provável pois a temperatura cá hoje está mais elevada que ontem em período homologo... Sigo com 12 graus


----------



## CptRena (29 Nov 2012 às 10:21)

Bom dia

Hoje não há precipitação mas sim uma invasão extra-terrestre


----------



## icewoman (29 Nov 2012 às 13:23)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Hoje não há precipitação mas sim uma invasão extra-terrestre





Efeito do sol atraves da web???


----------



## CptRena (29 Nov 2012 às 13:31)

icewoman disse:


> Efeito do sol atraves da web???




Penso que será isso. Calhou eu ter apanhado a camera no momento certo


----------



## Hugois (29 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Hoje não há precipitação ma. sim uma invasão extra-terrestre



Isso devem ser os raios ultra-violetas lol visto que a cor é violeta xD ironia hehehe


----------



## Hugois (30 Nov 2012 às 19:16)

Bem aqui esta uma ideia do que fazer no paul da serra...sera a nova atraçao turistica na regiao? Boa noite pessoal


----------



## Knyght (30 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

Quanto ao Paul da Serra é bom aproveitarem enquanto o projeto hídrico da calheta não está concluído, aí essa agora será colhida pela hiper câmara de acumulação servindo o consumo, regadio e produção de energia.

Quanto ao Areeiro, ninguém disse que tinha tanta mas é normal ter alguma neve ou granizo. Já vi muito pequenos focos de gelo.


----------



## Hugois (1 Dez 2012 às 17:55)

Knyght disse:


> Quanto ao Paul da Serra é bom aproveitarem enquanto o projeto hídrico da calheta não está concluído, aí essa agora será colhida pela hiper câmara de acumulação servindo o consumo, regadio e produção de energia.
> 
> Quanto ao Areeiro, ninguém disse que tinha tanta mas é normal ter alguma neve ou granizo. Já vi muito pequenos focos de gelo.



Isso significa que temos um acumulado de neve no areeiro?


----------

